# Keldeo vs Eifie



## JackPK (Jul 26, 2015)

[size=+2]*Keldeo vs Eifie*[/size]



Keldeo said:


> *Format:* 3v3 rotation
> *Style:* hypercute
> *DQ:* 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> ...


*Keldeo's active squad*

 *Sonya Nevermynd* the female Pichu <Static> @ Soothe Bell
 *Rosmarinus Marie of Silvervine* the female Kirlia <Synchronize> @ Rocky Helmet (4 EXP, so gets 1 damage bonus point) 
(who becomes  *Rosmarinus Marie of Silvervine* the female Ralts <Synchronize> @ Rocky Helmet for this fight; does she also lose her EXP damage bonus?)
 *Lover Man, ¡Olé! ¡Olé!* the male Swinub <Oblivious> @ Lucky Egg
 *Moominpapa Vodkazot Jr.* the genderless Unown (!) <Levitate> @ Choice Specs
 *Amyparadise Murphy* the female Litleo <Rivalry> @ Lucky Egg
 *Luke Atmey* the male Sigilyph <Magic Guard> @ Life Orb
 *Rey Ricochet* the male Hawlucha <Limber> @ Muscle Band
 *Taylor* the female Absol <Pressure> @ Shell Bell
 *Kangaskhangfroidish* the female Kangaskhan <Scrappy> @ Expert Belt
 *Zipper* the female Mawile <Hyper Cutter> @ Expert Belt


*Eifie's active squad*

 *Plum Seed* the female Hoppip <Chlorophyll> @ Red Card
 *Kadabra's Lucky Charm of Banbi* the male Litwick <Flash Fire> @ Dusk Stone
 *Tassorosso King of Boo Foo Woo* the female Goomy <Gooey> @ Lucky Egg
 *Okuni* the male Larvesta <Flame Body> @ Lucky Egg
 *Shih-Na* the female Zorua <Illusion> @ Black Glasses
 *Tribal Coyote of Grand Slam* the male Anorith <Battle Armor> @ Shell Bell
 *Little Thief* the male Surskit <Swift Swim> @ Black Glasses
 *Many Happy Returns* the female Chinchou <Volt Absorb> @ Magnet
 *Few Sad Frustrations* the male Lotad <Swift Swim> @ Miracle Seed
 *meatball* the female Mareep <Static> @ Air Balloon

RNG says:

Eifie chooses which of her Pokemon is rotated to the front
Keldeo chooses which Pokemon is rotated to the front, and commands
Eifie commands


----------



## Eifie (Jul 26, 2015)

To the fore, Kadabra's Lucky Charm of Banbi!


----------



## Keldeo (Jul 28, 2015)

Okay, let's go with *Lover Man*! ʕノ•ᴥ•ʔノ ︵ ┻━┻ 

I don't really know what to do this round, so start by burying him in a *Rock Tomb* of toys so he can't dodge a *Fissure*! Then I guess you can set up a *Light Screen*. If he Protects or is otherwise unhittable/unreachable, including Substitute, shift your actions back and go with Stealth Rock action 1, Reflect action 2, and Light Screen on action 3. If possible, have the Stealth Rock surround Little Thief, but if he's playing with Sonya or River just scatter it around Banbi. If you can't use Fissure in this arena, replace it with Rock Tomb, and if you can't use Stealth Rock in this arena, just Amnesia, I guess.

*Rock Tomb / Stealth Rock / Amnesia ~ Fissure / Rock Tomb / Reflect ~ Light Screen / Fissure / Rock Tomb*


----------



## Eifie (Jul 28, 2015)

All right, Bambi, whatever basketballs Lover Man (Olé! Olé!) summons up are likely to do Normal-type damage. You know what this means, heehee! If we're lucky (and look at that! that's literally your middle name!) they'll just go right through you, and you can just point and laugh. Once you're done with that, though, I want you to run at him with a *Flame Charge* and stay close to him. And if you do end up trapped in a basketball tomb, use *Psychic* to pile them all up on top of him instead. Maybe he'll even get violently attacked by his own teammates as they rush for the toys... one can only hope.

Since you'll now be free to move, he's unlikely to be able to catch you in a Fissure. He can try, but as long as you stay close to him it should be pretty difficult for him to hit you without hurting himself as well! Once he's done, lift him up with *Telekinesis* and *burn him up*. You like your pork souls well done, right?

If you both end up trapped in the fissure, well, you'll be in uncomfortably close quarters, yeah? Like, where would he even go to escape a *Will-O-Wisp* and a *Fire Spin*? And if you fall in but he doesn't, follow your regular instructions if you can (levitate him right above the crack, maybe?), otherwise try *Pain Split* and then *Calm Mind*.

Little Thief, stay away from Tassorosso. He's very slimy. He's going to leave goop all over his toys.

*Flame Charge (stay close) / Psychic (move Rock Tomb) ~  Telekinesis / Will-O-Wisp / Pain Split ~ Inferno / Fire Spin / Calm Mind*


----------



## JackPK (Jul 29, 2015)

*[size=+2]Keldeo vs Eifie: Round One[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



*Format:* 3v3 rotation
*Style:* hypercute
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned Moves:* NONE, YO
*Arena Description:*

N's Room!

There's cute music playing and there are cute toys lying around and all that cute stuff. HIGHLIGHTS INCLUDE: a basketball net, a train set, a box of miscellaneous toys, and this weird slidey thing. See video.

*Additional Rules:* In the rotation format, three Pokemon are on each side at once, but only one is battling (the other two are playing with each other). Up to once per round, at the beginning of any action, a trainer can choose to rotate their active Pokemon for one inactive one, costing both 2% energy, but any Pokemon that's unable to move under its own power can't rotate, either in or out. All inactive Pokemon lose 5% health and energy at the end of each round, in addition to misc. other damage, because they play _really_ rough.

Keldeo will be using Lover Man, Olé! Olé! the Swinub, Sonya (Nevermynd) the Pichu, and Rosmarinus Marie of Silvervine the "Ralts" (she'll devolve for the fight). Eifie will be using Little Thief the Surskit, Kadabra's Lucky Charm of Banbi the Litwick, and Tassorosso the King of Boo Foo Woo.

*On Statuses*: Confusion can be inflicted at most once on each Pokémon (excluding self-inflicted confusion from moves like Thrash) and the confused Pokémon will hit itself in confusion on its next action, then be cured of the condition. Infatuation can be inflicted as most once on each Pokémon and will last for a maximum of three actions. Sleep can be inflicted at most once on each Pokémon (barring self-inflicted sleep from Rest) and lasts for two actions maximum.

Also, Trick Room doesn't affect command order.



The tinkle of a music box makes for a comforting but somehow slightly eerie atmosphere as the Trainers and their referee approach N’s room after making their way through the buried castle. For the rotation format, Keldeo and Eifie send out a veritable menagerie of Pokemon that eagerly run to all corners of the room to play with the amusements available. Lover Man and Banbi are carefully cajoled into abandoning their toys to start off the battle instead, and they waddle to the center of the room.

*Team Keldeo (OOO)*

*Lover Man, ¡Olé! ¡Olé! (M) the Swinub*
*<Oblivious>* Unaffected by Attract, Captivate and Taunt.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*███████████* 100% Health
*███████████* 100% Energy
*Speed:* 50
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Sniffing around. _I think there are truffles behind the walls…_
*Commands:* Rock Tomb / Stealth Rock / Amnesia ~ Fissure / Rock Tomb / Reflect ~ Light Screen / Fissure / Rock Tomb

 *Sonya Nevermynd (F) the Pichu*
*<Static>* 30% chance of paralyzing a foe on contact.
*@Soothe Bell* Gives the holder an extra happiness point.
100% Health, 100% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* Normal.

 *Rosmarinus Marie of Silvervine (F) the Ralts*
*<Synchronize>* Copies poison, burns and paralysis onto the foe.
*@Rocky Helmet* Attacking foes take 2% damage on contact.
100% Health, 100% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Normal.

*Team Eifie (OOO)*

*Kadabra’s Lucky Charm of Banbi (M) the Litwick*
*<Flash Fire>* Immune to and powered up by Fire-type moves.
*@Dusk Stone* Damage boosted by 2% at 33% health and below.
*███████████* 100% Health
*███████████* 100% Energy
*Speed:* 20
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Flickering playfully.
*Commands:* Flame Charge (stay close) / Psychic (move Rock Tomb) ~ Telekinesis / Will-O-Wisp / Pain Split ~ Inferno / Fire Spin / Calm Mind

 *Tassorosso King of Boo Foo Woo (F) the Goomy*
*<Gooey>* Lowers a foe’s Speed by one stage on contact.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
100% Health, 100% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Normal.

 *Little Thief (M) the Surskit*
*<Swift Swim>* Doubles Speed during rain and in water.
*@Black Glasses* Dark-type moves boosted by 2%.
100% Health, 100% Energy
*Speed:* 65
*Status:* Normal.

Toys. There are so many _toys_ around. Lover Man knows nothing better than the joy of _*toys*_. HE MUST USE THE TOYS TO FIGHT. Yes, that’s what he will do. A barrel of blocks sits conveniently close, so he headbutts it down on the floor to spill onto Banbi’s head. There are some toy train tracks, too, so he tosses the train over at his foe. A basketball, for good measure, completes the pile of *TOYS*. Lover Man gazes proudly at his creation.

Banbi, meanwhile, is thinking about how yeah, the toys are fun and all, but they’re here to battle, right? He barely got hurt by those toys — most of them just phased right through him. With a little effort, he nudges a train car out of the way to make room for him to float out of the Toy Tomb so he can make a counterattack. In need of restoring his speed, he flares his candle wick and begins somersaulting toward Lover Man, going faster and faster until, with a strike, he sets a tuft of the pig’s fur ablaze.

Insulted at this affront to _toys everywhere_, Lover Man knows he has no choice but to make the earth swallow Banbi whole to punish him. He snorts angrily and stomps his little feet to rip the ground in two, but Banbi is _so close_ and it’s kinda tough to aim this chasm at the Litwick without getting himself in it, too. The candle Pokemon keeps hopping out of the way as the ground parts, and Lover Man angrily grunts as he turns its trajectory one last time, but overshoots and — oh crap —

*THE TOY TOMB FALLS INTO THE EARTH.*

Lover Man, shocked out of completing his attack, lets go of his earthen energy hold on the chasm and it knits itself back up, *leaviNG THE TOYS in thE GROUND*

Meanwhile, Banbi is having so much fun watching the Swinub practically have a tiny pig aneurysm that he almost forgets to attack back. With a sigh, he lets his focus turn inward and, with Psychic-type energy, blows a waxy bubble filled with a command to hold its contents still and float in the air. The bubble drifts over to Lover Man and soon the Swinub is waving its poor little feet around three feet in the air instead of down below. And if Banbi is fluent enough in Swinubese — though it’s distinctly possible he’s mistranslating — the lug is still more upset about the toys than about being suddenly disadvantaged in the battle.

The *toys* are _out of reach_. Lover Man wiggles his legs in a futile attempt to break free of this prison bubble. The *TOYS*. He can save them! He knows how! He just can’t _do_ anything up here. Well, out of his commands, at least there’s one thing he can do. Resigned to doing something that won’t help the toys rather than doing nothing at all, Lover Man pours a small portion of energy into a golden shield that wraps around him like a second bubble. At least that will give him more leeway to focus on _SAVING THE *tOYS*_.

Ha ha! With Lover Man immobilized, Banbi gleefully begins putting together a powerful attack that just wouldn’t work as well if the target were able to move away. His candle flares with a pulsing regularity, sending bursts of flames to wrap around both of the Swinub’s bubbles. The fire grows hotter and brighter, and Banbi knows the pig must be nearly cooking even with the insulation of Light Screen. With one final outpouring of energy, he stokes all the flames at once to their maximum, ensuring a nasty burn before the attack dwindles away. With vindication, he notes Lover Man’s angry expression and raw, singed underbelly.

*Team Keldeo (OOO)*

*Lover Man, ¡Olé! ¡Olé! (M) the Swinub*
*<Oblivious>* Unaffected by Attract, Captivate and Taunt.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*█████████* 81% Health
*████████* 74% Energy
*Speed:* 50
*Status:* Severely burned (1% damage/action, 3% damage penalty), immobilized by Telekinesis (2 more actions), protected by Light Screen (4 more actions)
*Condition:* But now I have no access to ＴＯＹＳ >:(
*Commands:* Rock Tomb / Stealth Rock / Amnesia ~ Fissure / Rock Tomb / Reflect ~ Light Screen / Fissure / Rock Tomb

 *Sonya Nevermynd (F) the Pichu*
*<Static>* 30% chance of paralyzing a foe on contact.
*@Soothe Bell* Gives the holder an extra happiness point.
95% Health, 95% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* Normal.

 *Rosmarinus Marie of Silvervine (F) the Ralts*
*<Synchronize>* Copies poison, burns and paralysis onto the foe.
*@Rocky Helmet* Attacking foes take 2% damage on contact.
95% Health, 95% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Normal.

*Team Eifie (OOO)*

*Kadabra’s Lucky Charm of Banbi (M) the Litwick*
*<Flash Fire>* Immune to and powered up by Fire-type moves.
*@Dusk Stone* Damage boosted by 2% at 33% health and below.
*██████████* 99% Health
*█████████* 83% Energy
*Speed:* 20
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Toys are nothing! ＢＡＴＴＬＥ is the only true fun!
*Commands:* Flame Charge (stay close) / Psychic (move Rock Tomb) ~ Telekinesis / Will-O-Wisp / Pain Split ~ Inferno / Fire Spin / Calm Mind

 *Tassorosso King of Boo Foo Woo (F) the Goomy*
*<Gooey>* Lowers a foe’s Speed by one stage on contact.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
95% Health, 95% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Normal.

 *Little Thief (M) the Surskit*
*<Swift Swim>* Doubles Speed during rain and in water.
*@Black Glasses* Dark-type moves boosted by 2%.
95% Health, 95% Energy
*Speed:* 65
*Status:* Normal.



Spoiler: Rolls:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal to or lower than the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything equal to or lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

Action One
Lover Man uses a Rock Tomb of toys.
~ Rock Tomb has 95% accuracy. It hits with a roll of 12.
~ Rock Tomb’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Lover Man failed to crit with a roll of 51.
~ A Rock Tomb of toys will be constituted of one basketball (Fighting-type, 10% of damage) and a proportion of building blocks (Normal-type) and toy train pieces (Steel-type) determined by RNG. The RNG rolls 54, meaning 54% of the move is Normal-type and the remaining 36% is Steel-type.
~ Banbi’s Speed was lowered by one stage. His recalculated Speed: 20 × 2/3 = 13.

Banbi uses Flame Charge.
~ Flame Charge has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Flame Charge’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Banbi failed to crit with a roll of 99.
~ Banbi’s Speed was raised by one stage. His Speed returns to its usual 20.

Action Two
Lover Man uses Fissure.
~ Fissure has 30% accuracy. It misses with a roll of 65.

Banbi uses Telekinesis.
~ Telekinesis cannot miss.

Lover Man is immobilized by Telekinesis (3 more actions).

Action Three
Lover Man uses Light Screen.
~ Lover Man is protected by a Light Screen. He will take half damage from special attacks for 5 actions.

Banbi uses Inferno.
~ Inferno cannot miss against a target under Telekinesis’ effect.
~ Inferno’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Banbi failed to crit with a roll of 19.
~ Lover Man was severely burned.

Lover Man is immobilized by Telekinesis (2 more actions) and protected by a Light Screen (4 more actions).





Spoiler: Calculations:



For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Action One
Lover Man uses a Rock Tomb of toys.
~ *Base power 6%* + no bonus because not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus = *Total power 6%*. 64% of the attack cannot hit Ghost-types, while Banbi resists the other 36%. This rounds to 4% of the attack being unable to hit, while 2% goes through. 2% × 0.67 since Fire resists Steel = 1.34 rounded down = *Banbi takes 1% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* = *Lover Man expends 4% energy.*

*Banbi must expend 3% energy to escape the Toy Tomb.*
Banbi uses Flame Charge.
~ *Base power 5%* + 1.25 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Ice is weak to Fire = 9.375 rounded down = *Lover Man takes 9% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* = *Banbi expends 4% energy.*

 91% health, 96% energy
 99% health, 93% energy

Action Two
Lover Man uses Fissure.
~ Fissure misses, so it does no damage.
~ Fissure would have dealt 40% damage × 0.5 = *Lover Man expends 20% energy.*

Banbi uses Telekinesis.
~ Telekinesis does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 4%* = *Banbi expends 4% energy.*

 91% health, 76% energy
 99% health, 89% energy

Action Three
Lover Man uses Light Screen.
~ Light Screen does no damage.
~ *Base energy 1%* = *Lover Man expends 1% energy*

Banbi uses Inferno.
~ *Base damage 10%* + 2.5 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Ice is weak to Fire = 18.75 × 0.5 for Light Screen = 9.375 rounded down = *Lover Man takes 9% damage.*
~ *Base energy 6%* = *Banbi expends 6% energy.*

*Lover Man expends 1% energy for upkeep to Light Screen.*
*Lover Man takes 1% damage from his burn.*

 81% health, 74% energy
 99% health, 83% energy

*The other Pokemon lose 5% health and energy.*



*Arena*
Toys are scattered everywhere in N’s room. A lot of the toys have fallen into a chasm that has now knit itself back up, leaving an angry-looking gash through the cloud-patterned carpeted floor, but there are still plenty of toys elsewhere in the room. Even the basketball managed to get dislodged and roll away before the fissure swallowed its comrades up.

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order for this pairing: Lover Man (50) > Banbi (20).
*2.* Speed order for everyone: Little Thief (65) > Sonya (60) > Lover Man (50) > Rosemarinus (40) = Tassorosso (40) > Banbi (20)
*3.* A Rock Tomb of toys presented an interesting challenge! As far as smallish toys go, there’s exactly one basketball in the room, as well as a train set and some boxes of indeterminate toys I’m arbitrarily deciding are building blocks. The building blocks are obviously Normal-type, and the train set I figured would most likely be Steel-type since it has to have a lot of moving metal parts. The basketball I arbitrarily decided would be Fighting-type to add more variety and because sports seem vaguely Fighting-type-oriented. The basketball I arbitrarily assigned a value of 10% of the total, and the proportions of the rest were decided by RNG. If any attack using the toys as material is used in the future, the Trainer may command their Pokemon to use only a certain kind of toy if they want (though since there’s only one basketball, other toys will be needed to constitute most attacks) or try to use whatever other weird materials you can think of that are in the room! please pelt each other with a tomb of your teammates
*4.* Since Banbi was covered in a “tomb” of toys that were about two-thirds based on a type that doesn’t affect him, the tomb couldn’t totally trap him. But since a third of the toys actually could weigh him down, he had to spend some extra energy (3%) to get out of the tomb.
*5.* I know the new status guidelines aren’t official yet, but I’m just gonna go ahead and follow the example reffing scale for burns since I don’t have one of my own yet. If you guys especially want me to do something different with the attack drop component of it, feel free to speak up, since I know it’s in a bit of controversy at the moment.
*6.* Silly Game Freak, why don’t Ground-type Pokemon resist the Fire type?
*Next round,* Eifie commands first, followed by Keldeo.


----------



## Eifie (Jul 31, 2015)

Excellent work, Bambi! Let's save your energy for now and *rotate in Little Thief*, the only one of you three who doesn't really need to get a KO. Lover Man's trapped up in there in the air, so he can't rotate until the third action, anyway!

Now, Little Thief, while you still have that sweet perfect accuracy from Telekinesis, I want you to aim and further aggravate Lover Man's burn with a *Scald*. If you're somehow trapped and unable to get to him with Scald, try a *Struggle Bug* instead. And if you really can't reach the burn with Scald, or if he's Protecting or has a Substitute, use *Hydro Pump* for either the big damage or at least a better waste of his energy.

Finally, you can't just let him go free! Trap him with an *Infestation*! If you can't use that for whatever reason or if he's unhittable or has a Substitute, idk just splatter a *Sticky Web* around him and/or his teammates. And if your teammates are in the way or something or you can't use that either, just frickin'... attempt a *String Shot*, yo. Don't slow down your teammates, though.

*rotate to Little Thief ~ Scald (at burn) / Struggle Bug / Hydro Pump ~ Infestation / Sticky Web / String Shot*

I mean, why bother looking at your opponent's movepool or attempting to strategize or at least be awake before posting commands, right?


----------



## JackPK (Jul 31, 2015)

Does rotating take a full action? The way it's phrased in the challenge ("at the beginning of an action") implied to me that you can rotate and act in the same action, just like in the games you can rotate and attack in the same turn.


----------



## Eifie (Jul 31, 2015)

Oh yeah... it only took a full action in those Driftveil Cold Storage battles because of slippery conditions or something. Keldeo, want to make it take a full action here, too? I mean, it'd take a while to coax a Pokémon away from the ＴＯ*ＹＳ*, right...


----------



## Keldeo (Jul 31, 2015)

Eifie said:


> Oh yeah... it only took a full action in those Driftveil Cold Storage battles because of slippery conditions or something. Keldeo, want to make it take a full action here, too? I mean, it'd take a while to coax a Pokémon away from the ＴＯ*ＹＳ*, right...


Sure, why not. (I don't actually remember what I meant when I wrote that part of the challenge, so.)

ＴＯＹＳ


----------



## Eifie (Jul 31, 2015)

Keldeo said:


> Sure, why not. (I don't actually remember what I meant when I wrote that part of the challenge, so.)
> 
> ＴＯＹＳ


I figured it was something about how rotation has the same priority as switching.

Ｔ Ｏ Ｙ Ｓ


----------



## Keldeo (Jul 31, 2015)

Okay, uh, let's just go with a triple Freeze-Dry. If you can, direct some of your magical cooling power to make the Scald less hot, but the Light Screen should minimize the damage we take this round anyway.

*Freeze-Dry x3*


----------



## JackPK (Aug 2, 2015)

*[size=+2]Keldeo vs Eifie: Round Two[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



*Format:* 3v3 rotation
*Style:* hypercute
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned Moves:* NONE, YO
*Arena Description:*

N's Room!

There's cute music playing and there are cute toys lying around and all that cute stuff. HIGHLIGHTS INCLUDE: a basketball net, a train set, a box of miscellaneous toys, and this weird slidey thing. See video.

*Additional Rules:* In the rotation format, three Pokemon are on each side at once, but only one is battling (the other two are playing with each other). Up to once per round, at the beginning of any action, a trainer can choose to rotate their active Pokemon for one inactive one, costing both 2% energy, but any Pokemon that's unable to move under its own power can't rotate, either in or out. All inactive Pokemon lose 5% health and energy at the end of each round, in addition to misc. other damage, because they play _really_ rough.

Keldeo will be using Lover Man, Olé! Olé! the Swinub, Sonya (Nevermynd) the Pichu, and Rosmarinus Marie of Silvervine the "Ralts" (she'll devolve for the fight). Eifie will be using Little Thief the Surskit, Kadabra's Lucky Charm of Banbi the Litwick, and Tassorosso the King of Boo Foo Woo.

*On Statuses*: Confusion can be inflicted at most once on each Pokémon (excluding self-inflicted confusion from moves like Thrash) and the confused Pokémon will hit itself in confusion on its next action, then be cured of the condition. Infatuation can be inflicted as most once on each Pokémon and will last for a maximum of three actions. Sleep can be inflicted at most once on each Pokémon (barring self-inflicted sleep from Rest) and lasts for two actions maximum.

Also, Trick Room doesn't affect command order.



*Team Keldeo (OOO)*

*Lover Man, ¡Olé! ¡Olé! (M) the Swinub*
*<Oblivious>* Unaffected by Attract, Captivate and Taunt.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*█████████* 81% Health
*████████* 74% Energy
*Speed:* 50
*Status:* Severely burned (1% damage/action, 3% damage penalty), immobilized by Telekinesis (2 more actions), protected by Light Screen (4 more actions)
*Condition:* But now I have no access to ＴＯＹＳ >:(
*Commands:* Freeze-Dry x3

 *Sonya Nevermynd (F) the Pichu*
*<Static>* 30% chance of paralyzing a foe on contact.
*@Soothe Bell* Gives the holder an extra happiness point.
95% Health, 95% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* Normal.

 *Rosmarinus Marie of Silvervine (F) the Ralts*
*<Synchronize>* Copies poison, burns and paralysis onto the foe.
*@Rocky Helmet* Attacking foes take 2% damage on contact.
95% Health, 95% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Normal.

*Team Eifie (OOO)*

*Kadabra’s Lucky Charm of Banbi (M) the Litwick*
*<Flash Fire>* Immune to and powered up by Fire-type moves.
*@Dusk Stone* Damage boosted by 2% at 33% health and below.
*██████████* 99% Health
*█████████* 83% Energy
*Speed:* 20
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Toys are nothing! ＢＡＴＴＬＥ is the only true fun!
*Commands:* rotate to Little Thief ~ Scald (at burn) / Struggle Bug / Hydro Pump ~ Infestation / Sticky Web / String Shot

 *Tassorosso King of Boo Foo Woo (F) the Goomy*
*<Gooey>* Lowers a foe’s Speed by one stage on contact.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
95% Health, 95% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Normal.

 *Little Thief (M) the Surskit*
*<Swift Swim>* Doubles Speed during rain and in water.
*@Black Glasses* Dark-type moves boosted by 2%.
95% Health, 95% Energy
*Speed:* 65
*Status:* Normal.

With Lover Man trapped in the air and burned, Banbi knows his work is done for the moment. Right on Eifie’s command, he hops off to her side of the room (leaving little puddles of wax behind) and chirrups at Little Thief the Surskit, letting him know it’s his turn to fight. Little Thief keeps stacking alphabet blocks stubbornly, but when Tassorosso sends a white Secret Power beam flying to knock his pillar over, Little Thief gives a huffy sigh and takes Banbi’s place on the battlefield. Unfortunately for him, he arrives just in time to be hit in the face by a beam of supercooled energy that sinks deep into his pores. Lover Man snorts, and Little Thief immediately regrets his decision to join the battle.

But he can’t just rotate back out immediately — that’s against the rules! So instead he decides to take advantage of Lover Man’s vulnerability and aims a squirt of boiling water straight into his singed stomach. The Swinub howls in pain, but recovers quickly enough to send another jet of freezing energy down at his foe. Little Thief winces in pain before realizing, to his horror, that his front-left leg has been frozen solid to the floor. He gingerly tries to jerk it free, but the ice is solid — he’s stuck. To make matters worse, the bubble of mental energy holding Lover Man aloft begins to slowly descend, the ties holding it together coming loose. With a soft pop, it vanishes just as the Swinub’s little feet reach the carpet.

Now feeling much more in control now that he’s on solid ground, Lover Man lets loose a final icy-cold blast as the Surskit, distracted, tries and fails again to wrest his leg free. The freezing energy hits its target smack-dab in the face and leaves a crust of ice, thin enough for Little Thief to see through but still enough to block him from spitting out any further spouts of water, Lover Man hopes. The Surskit, however, simply leans down onto his frozen leg and rubs two of the others together like a violin, making a sound like a cicada. Within seconds, dozens or perhaps hundreds of tiny bugs crawl in from the doorway, through cracks in the carpet, even up through the fissure (_where his TOYS are,_ Lover Man notes with disgust), all making a _bee_line toward the Swinub. They’re almost more an annoyance than a pain, but either way, Lover Man decides, the infestation swarming around nipping at him is most of all a hindrance that is sure to trouble him next round.

*Team Keldeo (OOO)*

*Lover Man, ¡Olé! ¡Olé! (M) the Swinub*
*<Oblivious>* Unaffected by Attract, Captivate and Taunt.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*███████* 69% Health
*███████* 62% Energy
*Speed:* 50
*Status:* Severely burned (1% damage/action, 3% damage penalty), protected by Light Screen (1 more action), trapped in an Infestation (3 more actions)
*Condition:* _I just wanna go rotate out and play with toys >:(_
*Commands used:* Freeze-Dry ~ Freeze-Dry ~ Freeze-Dry

 *Sonya Nevermynd (F) the Pichu*
*<Static>* 30% chance of paralyzing a foe on contact.
*@Soothe Bell* Gives the holder an extra happiness point.
90% Health, 90% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* Normal.

 *Rosmarinus Marie of Silvervine (F) the Ralts*
*<Synchronize>* Copies poison, burns and paralysis onto the foe.
*@Rocky Helmet* Attacking foes take 2% damage on contact.
90% Health, 90% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Normal.

*Team Eifie (OOO)*

*Little Thief (M) the Surskit*
*<Swift Swim>* Doubles Speed during rain and in water.
*@Black Glasses* Dark-type moves boosted by 2%.
*██████* 56% Health
*█████████* 86% Energy
*Speed:* 32.5
*Status:* Face moderately frozen; front-left leg moderately frozen to the floor (causing -2 Speed, -2 evasion, and preventing rotation).
*Condition:* Trapped just as much as his foe.
*Commands used:* rotate to Little Thief ~ Scald (at burn) ~ Infestation

 *Kadabra’s Lucky Charm of Banbi (M) the Litwick*
*<Flash Fire>* Immune to and powered up by Fire-type moves.
*@Dusk Stone* Damage boosted by 2% at 33% health and below.
94% Health, 76% Energy
*Speed:* 20
*Status:* Normal.

 *Tassorosso King of Boo Foo Woo (F) the Goomy*
*<Gooey>* Lowers a foe’s Speed by one stage on contact.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
90% Health, 90% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Normal.



Spoiler: Rolls:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal to or lower than the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything equal to or lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

Action One
Banbi rotates out, Little Thief rotates in.

Lover Man uses Freeze-Dry.
~ Freeze-Dry has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Freeze-Dry’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Lover Man failed to crit with a roll of 90.
~ Freeze-Dry has a 10% chance of freezing its target. This effect fails with a roll of 88.

Lover Man is immobilized by Telekinesis (1 more action) and protected by a Light Screen (3 more actions).

Action Two
Little Thief uses Scald.
~ Scald cannot miss against a target under Telekinesis’ effect.
~ Scald’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Little Thief failed to crit with a roll of 67.
~ Scald has a 30% chance of burning its target. This effect fails with a roll of 44.

Lover Man uses Freeze-Dry.
~ Freeze-Dry has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Freeze-Dry’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Lover Man failed to crit with a roll of 85.
~ Freeze-Dry has a 10% chance of freezing its target. This effect succeeds with a roll of 6.
~ The RNG determines Little Thief’s left front leg is frozen to the floor. As he is now unable to move that leg, he suffers -2 Speed and -2 evasion penalties and cannot rotate out. His recalculated Speed: 65 × 0.5 = 32.5.

Lover Man is released from Telekinesis. He is protected by a Light Screen (2 more actions).

Action Three
Lover Man uses Freeze-Dry.
~ Freeze-Dry has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Freeze-Dry’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Lover Man failed to crit with a roll of 92.
~ Freeze-Dry has a 10% chance of freezing its target. This effect succeeds with a roll of 6.
~ The RNG determines Little Thief’s face is frozen.

Little Thief uses Infestation.
~ Infestation has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Infestation’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Little Thief failed to crit with a roll of 54.
~ The RNG determines the Infestation will last 4 actions (including this one).

Lover Man is protected by a Light Screen (1 more action) and trapped in an Infestation (3 more actions).

Little Thief makes a roll (20% difficulty) to reduce the severity of his freezing. He fails with a roll of 62.





Spoiler: Calculations:



For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Last Round

 81% health, 74% energy
 99% health, 83% energy

_ 95% health, 95% energy
 95% health, 95% energy
 95% health, 95% energy
 95% health, 95% energy_

Action One
Banbi rotates out. *He expends 2% energy.*
Little Thief rotates in. *He expends 2% energy.*

Lover Man uses Freeze-Dry.
~ *Base power 7%* + 1.75 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Water is weak to Freeze-Dry = 13.125 rounded down = *Little Thief takes 13% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* - 1 for STAB = *Lover Man expends 3% energy.*

*Lover Man expends 1% energy for upkeep to Light Screen.*
*Lover Man takes 1% damage from his burn.*

 80% health, 70% energy
 82% health, 93% energy

_ 95% health, 95% energy
 95% health, 95% energy
 99% health, 81% energy
 95% health, 95% energy_

Action Two
Little Thief uses Scald.
~ *Base power 8%* + 2 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Ground is weak to Water = 15 × 0.5 for Light Screen rounded down = *Lover Man takes 7% damage.*
~ *Base energy 5%* - 1 for STAB = *Little Thief expends 4% energy.*

Lover Man uses Freeze-Dry.
~ *Base power 7%* + 1.75 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Water is weak to Freeze-Dry = 13.125 rounded down = *Little Thief takes 13% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* - 1 for STAB = *Lover Man expends 3% energy.*

*Lover Man expends 1% energy for upkeep to Light Screen.*
*Lover Man takes 1% damage from his burn.*

 72% health, 66% energy
 69% health, 87% energy

_ 95% health, 95% energy
 95% health, 95% energy
 99% health, 81% energy
 95% health, 95% energy_

Action Three
Lover Man uses Freeze-Dry.
~ *Base power 7%* + 1.75 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Water is weak to Freeze-Dry = 13.125 rounded down = *Little Thief takes 13% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* - 1 for STAB = *Lover Man expends 3% energy.*

Little Thief uses Infestation.
~ *Base power 2%* + 0.5 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the type modification = 2.5 × 0.5 for Light Screen = 1.25 rounded down = *Lover Man takes 1% damage.*
~ *Base energy 1%* - 1 for STAB = 0 but all attacks must cost at least 1% energy so *Little Thief expends 1% energy.*

*Lover Man expends 1% energy for upkeep to Light Screen.*
*Lover Man takes 1% damage from his burn.*
*Lover Man takes 1% damage from the Infestation.*

*The other Pokemon lose 5% health and energy.*

 69% health, 62% energy
 56% health, 86% energy

_ 90% health, 90% energy
 90% health, 90% energy
 94% health, 76% energy
 90% health, 90% energy_



*Arena*
Toys are scattered everywhere in N’s room. A lot of the toys have fallen into a chasm that has now knit itself back up, leaving an angry-looking gash through the cloud-patterned carpeted floor, but there are still plenty of toys elsewhere in the room. Even the basketball managed to get dislodged and roll away before the fissure swallowed its comrades up. Flurries of ice speckle the floor, including a large frozen spot trapping Little Thief’s leg.

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order for this pairing: Lover Man (50) > Little Thief (32.5).
*2.* Speed order for everyone: Sonya (60) > Lover Man (50) > Rosemarinus (40) = Tassorosso (40) > Little Thief (32.5) > Banbi (20)
*3.* Freeze-Dry doesn’t require movement, so its damage wasn’t reduced as a result of Lover Man’s burn.
*4.* Since Scald didn’t roll to successfully burn, it didn’t exacerbate Lover Man’s burn or do extra damage for being aimed there.
*5.* Oddly enough, the second and third Freeze-Drys separately rolled the exact same number (6/100) for their effect chance. Little Thief was thus hit with a double-dose of freezing. For each of these, I made up an RNG chart for where the freezing would hit (20% chance for the face, 15% chance for each leg, 5% chance for each joint where the leg meets the body). He was hit first on his front-left leg, then on his face.
*6.* For lack of really well-defined guidelines, I’m using a severe-moderate-mild system where each body part gets frozen at moderate intensity, then further freezing can bump it up to severe. At the end of each action, a frozen Pokemon gets a 20% chance (the same as the thawing chance in the games) for its freezing to reduce in intensity. Little Thief’s front-left leg was frozen to the floor, meaning he can’t rotate out until it thaws enough to break free (at mild intensity) and he suffers -2 Speed and -2 evasion (both of which will lower to -1 at mild intensity). Additionally, his face was frozen, so he can’t use moves involving his mouth with the obvious exception of Scald.
*7.* If the freezing system outlined above isn’t acceptable please let me know and I’ll go back and revise it. I literally made it up with only vague guidance from Kratos’ system since the official guides and the suggested new guidelines say almost nothing about specifics.
*8.* I’m using the accuracy/evasion modifiers from the games, so with Little Thief at -2 evasion, moves targeting him will have 1.667× accuracy.
*9.* Holy residual damage and energy factors, Batman! I’m almost certain I juggled all the bells and whistles here and there correctly but I will eternally apologize if I missed factoring the math into something by accident.
*10.* (Tassorosso using Secret Power on Little Thief’s blocks is entirely flavor. Consider it to be a briefly on-screen example of the kind of rough playing that makes the inactive Pokemon lose 5% health and energy each round.)
*Next round,* Keldeo commands first, followed by Eifie.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 2, 2015)

H-hey! I have to command first again? Mean :C (Also, the damage cap should have protected Little Thief a bit, right?) WAIT NEVER MIND I CAN'T ADD


----------



## JackPK (Aug 2, 2015)

Ah, whoops, you're right — it's Keldeo's turn to command first. (I hope that's the only thing I overlooked.)


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 3, 2015)

(other than that, you also didn't reduce Freeze-Dry and Scald's energy costs for STAB (which I could pass off as a ref quirk, but you didn't not do it in your ref test battle, so.) Also I could have sworn Ground resists Bug, but I guess not.)

Anyway, commands: I wasn't really expecting that, and, well, I guess it works in our favor? (Don't worry, you'll get to rotate out and play with your ＴＯＹＳ... sometime in the future, hopefully, depending on how much damage Eifie does this round.) I want to try a Fissure again but we know how that worked out last time, so keep on *Freeze-Drying* for now, with *Defense Curl* if he protects, detects, or is otherwise unhittable with Freeze-Dry on the first action, excepting Substitute and being rotated out, and *Light Screen* if this is true and it's the second or third action. If he does manage to break out or otherwise rotate, go with Freeze-Dry for Tassorosso and *Earth Power* for Banbi if your target is hittable or the action-appropriate nondamaging option otherwise; if he's rotated out, the ＴＯＹＳ will hopefully distract Little Thief from maintaining the Infestation and free you, but let's go with a non-contact move just to be safe. Also, if you can't use Freeze-Dry for some reason but your target is hittable, go with Earth Power or your nondamaging option if you can't use Earth Power. (This probably has, like, a million loopholes, but let's just trust the damage cap to prevent you from taking too much damage.)

Also, if I can command Sonya and Rosmarinus Marie on the specifics of their playing, try to disrupt Little Thief's concentration on ＢＡＴＴＬＥ as well as you can (using, obviously, ＴＯＹＳ) if he ends up rotated out, but otherwise just have fun with your ＴＯＹＳ.

*Lover Man: Freeze-Dry / Earth Power / Defense Curl ~ Freeze-Dry / Earth Power / Light Screen x2

Sonya and Rosmarinus Marie: distract Little Thief from ＢＡＴＴＬＥ by tempting him with ＴＯＹＳ / play with ＴＯＹＳ x3*


----------



## JackPK (Aug 3, 2015)

Keldeo said:


> (other than that, you also didn't reduce Freeze-Dry and Scald's energy costs for STAB (which I could pass off as a ref quirk, but you didn't not do it in your ref test battle, so.)


Nah, that's definitely something that just got accidentally dropped in the middle of all these moving parts. Thanks for catching it!


----------



## Eifie (Aug 3, 2015)

ugggh why does Lover Man have SE STAB on ALL OF YOU. I hate Swinub. (I love Swinub.)

I had Plans, but they were too much effort and I don't want you to get a KO anyway. So let's just do what I planned on doing the moment she commanded Fissure and *Giga Drain* as much energy as you can. If you somehow end up too frozen to do that, then go with *Scald* (aim as much as you need at the floor or whatever to free the frozen parts) and know that the random number gods will be experiencing my _considerable_ displeasure.

*Giga Drain (energy) / Scald x3*


----------



## JackPK (Aug 7, 2015)

*[size=+2]Keldeo vs Eifie: Round Three[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



*Format:* 3v3 rotation
*Style:* hypercute
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned Moves:* NONE, YO
*Arena Description:*

N's Room!

There's cute music playing and there are cute toys lying around and all that cute stuff. HIGHLIGHTS INCLUDE: a basketball net, a train set, a box of miscellaneous toys, and this weird slidey thing. See video.

*Additional Rules:* In the rotation format, three Pokemon are on each side at once, but only one is battling (the other two are playing with each other). Up to once per round, at the beginning of any action, a trainer can choose to rotate their active Pokemon for one inactive one, costing both 2% energy, but any Pokemon that's unable to move under its own power can't rotate, either in or out. All inactive Pokemon lose 5% health and energy at the end of each round, in addition to misc. other damage, because they play _really_ rough.

Keldeo will be using Lover Man, Olé! Olé! the Swinub, Sonya (Nevermynd) the Pichu, and Rosmarinus Marie of Silvervine the "Ralts" (she'll devolve for the fight). Eifie will be using Little Thief the Surskit, Kadabra's Lucky Charm of Banbi the Litwick, and Tassorosso the King of Boo Foo Woo.

*On Statuses*: Confusion can be inflicted at most once on each Pokémon (excluding self-inflicted confusion from moves like Thrash) and the confused Pokémon will hit itself in confusion on its next action, then be cured of the condition. Infatuation can be inflicted as most once on each Pokémon and will last for a maximum of three actions. Sleep can be inflicted at most once on each Pokémon (barring self-inflicted sleep from Rest) and lasts for two actions maximum.

Also, Trick Room doesn't affect command order.



*Team Keldeo (OOO)*

*Lover Man, ¡Olé! ¡Olé! (M) the Swinub*
*<Oblivious>* Unaffected by Attract, Captivate and Taunt.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*███████* 69% Health
*███████* 62% Energy
*Speed:* 50
*Status:* Severely burned (1% damage/action, 3% damage penalty), protected by Light Screen (1 more action), trapped in an Infestation (3 more actions)
*Condition:* _I just wanna go rotate out and play with toys >:(_
*Commands:* Freeze-Dry / Earth Power / Defense Curl ~ Freeze-Dry / Earth Power / Light Screen x2

 *Sonya Nevermynd (F) the Pichu*
*<Static>* 30% chance of paralyzing a foe on contact.
*@Soothe Bell* Gives the holder an extra happiness point.
90% Health, 90% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* Normal.

 *Rosmarinus Marie of Silvervine (F) the Ralts*
*<Synchronize>* Copies poison, burns and paralysis onto the foe.
*@Rocky Helmet* Attacking foes take 2% damage on contact.
90% Health, 90% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Normal.

*Team Eifie (OOO)*

*Little Thief (M) the Surskit*
*<Swift Swim>* Doubles Speed during rain and in water.
*@Black Glasses* Dark-type moves boosted by 2%.
*██████* 56% Health
*█████████* 86% Energy
*Speed:* 32.5
*Status:* Face moderately frozen; front-left leg moderately frozen to the floor (causing -2 Speed, -2 evasion, and preventing rotation).
*Condition:* Trapped just as much as his foe.
*Commands:* Giga Drain (energy) / Scald x3

 *Kadabra’s Lucky Charm of Banbi (M) the Litwick*
*<Flash Fire>* Immune to and powered up by Fire-type moves.
*@Dusk Stone* Damage boosted by 2% at 33% health and below.
94% Health, 76% Energy
*Speed:* 20
*Status:* Normal.

 *Tassorosso King of Boo Foo Woo (F) the Goomy*
*<Gooey>* Lowers a foe’s Speed by one stage on contact.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
90% Health, 90% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Normal.

Irritated by the bugs nipping at him, Lover Man wastes no time in shooting another beam of cold energy across the battlefield at his foe. With Little Thief’s leg immobilized, it hits easily, but the frost glances off the Surskit instead of entrapping him as the previous strikes had, the Swinub notes grimly. As Lover Man’s protective shield begins to sputter, twinkling weakly, Little Thief’s yellow-green antenna glows and the pig Pokemon feels his energy drained away like a punch to the gut. The Light Screen lasts just long enough to weaken the Grass-type attack before fading away entirely.

Lover Man sends another Freeze-Dry careening into Little Thief, the cool air again failing to trap the water skater. The energy-draining attack that comes in response hurts even more without the Light Screen to hinder it, taking the wind out of Lover Man. As the green lights of energy flow into Little Thief, he realizes the ice trapping his leg has thawed down to a quite fragile layer. With a strong jerk, he pulls his frozen leg free of the ground, much improving his ability to move even if it doesn’t fully solve his icy problem.

Despite the Surskit’s improved mobility, yet another jet of hypercooled air flies straight into his face as the round approaches its close. Little Thief responds with a third dose of energy-draining, leaving his foe looking exhausted as he himself feels more enervated, albeit with a tapestry of bruises and scrapes from the ice that has buffeted him time and time again. Finally, the insects swarming around Lover Man chirrup, their appetites sated, and they return whence they came, through doors, holes in the carpet, and the deep fissure. A single, tiny Joltik burps with satisfaction as it settles down upon the pile of buried toys.

*Team Keldeo (OOO)*

*Lover Man, ¡Olé! ¡Olé! (M) the Swinub*
*<Oblivious>* Unaffected by Attract, Captivate and Taunt.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*███████* 63% Health
*███* 25% Energy
*Speed:* 50
*Status:* Severely burned (1% damage/action, 3% damage penalty)
*Condition:* Kind of feeling like resting more than playing, if he’s rotated out.
*Commands used:* Freeze-Dry ~ Freeze-Dry ~ Freeze-Dry

 *Sonya Nevermynd (F) the Pichu*
*<Static>* 30% chance of paralyzing a foe on contact.
*@Soothe Bell* Gives the holder an extra happiness point.
85% Health, 85% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* Normal.

 *Rosmarinus Marie of Silvervine (F) the Ralts*
*<Synchronize>* Copies poison, burns and paralysis onto the foe.
*@Rocky Helmet* Attacking foes take 2% damage on contact.
85% Health, 85% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Normal.

*Team Eifie (OOO)*

*Little Thief (M) the Surskit*
*<Swift Swim>* Doubles Speed during rain and in water.
*@Black Glasses* Dark-type moves boosted by 2%.
*██* 17% Health
*█████████* 86% Energy
*Speed:* 43.33
*Status:* Face mildly frozen; front-left leg mildly frozen (causing -1 Speed, -1 evasion).
*Condition:* _I’m fine. It hurts, but I can totally keep going._
*Commands used:* Giga Drain (energy) ~ Giga Drain (energy) ~ Giga Drain (energy)

 *Kadabra’s Lucky Charm of Banbi (M) the Litwick*
*<Flash Fire>* Immune to and powered up by Fire-type moves.
*@Dusk Stone* Damage boosted by 2% at 33% health and below.
89% Health, 71% Energy
*Speed:* 20
*Status:* Normal.

 *Tassorosso King of Boo Foo Woo (F) the Goomy*
*<Gooey>* Lowers a foe’s Speed by one stage on contact.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
85% Health, 85% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Normal.



Spoiler: Rolls:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal to or lower than the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything equal to or lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

Action One
Lover Man uses Freeze-Dry.
~ Freeze-Dry has 167% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Freeze-Dry’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Lover Man failed to crit with a roll of 53.
~ Freeze-Dry has a 10% chance of freezing its target. This effect fails with a roll of 96.

Little Thief uses Giga Drain.
~ Giga Drain has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Giga Drain’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Little Thief failed to crit with a roll of 72.

Lover Man’s Light Screen ends. He remains trapped in an Infestation (2 more actions).

Little Thief makes a roll (20% difficulty) to reduce the severity of his freezing. He fails with a roll of 27.

Action Two
Lover Man uses Freeze-Dry.
~ Freeze-Dry has 167% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Freeze-Dry’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Lover Man failed to crit with a roll of 95.
~ Freeze-Dry has a 10% chance of freezing its target. This effect fails with a roll of 89.

Little Thief uses Giga Drain.
~ Giga Drain has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Giga Drain’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Little Thief failed to crit with a roll of 14.

Lover Man is trapped in an Infestation (1 more action).

Little Thief makes a roll (20% difficulty) to reduce the severity of his freezing. He succeeds with a roll of 18. This frees his leg and improves his Speed and evasion to -1 each. His recalculated Speed: 65 × 0.67 = 43.33.

Action Three
Lover Man uses Freeze-Dry.
~ Freeze-Dry has 133% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Freeze-Dry’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Lover Man failed to crit with a roll of 59.
~ Freeze-Dry has a 10% chance of freezing its target. This effect fails with a roll of 91.

Little Thief uses Giga Drain.
~ Giga Drain has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Giga Drain’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Little Thief failed to crit with a roll of 56.

Lover Man is no longer trapped in the Infestation.

Little Thief makes a roll (20% difficulty) to reduce the severity of his freezing. He fails with a roll of 43.





Spoiler: Calculations:



For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Last Round

 69% health, 62% energy
 56% health, 86% energy

_ 90% health, 90% energy
 90% health, 90% energy
 94% health, 76% energy
 90% health, 90% energy_

Action One
Lover Man uses Freeze-Dry.
~ *Base power 7%* + 1.75 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Water is weak to Freeze-Dry = 13.125 rounded down = *Little Thief takes 13% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* - 1 for STAB = *Lover Man expends 3% energy.*

Little Thief uses Giga Drain (energy).
~ *Base power 7.5%* + not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Ground is weak to Grass = 11.25 × 0.5 for Light Screen = 5.625 rounded down = *Lover Man loses 5% energy.*
~ *Base energy 4%* mitigated by healing of 5% × 0.5 = 4 - 2.5 = 1.5 rounded up = *Little Thief expends 2% energy.*

*Lover Man expends 1% energy for upkeep to Light Screen.*
*Lover Man takes 1% damage from his burn.*
*Lover Man takes 1% damage from the Infestation.*

 67% health, 53% energy
 43% health, 84% energy

_ 90% health, 90% energy
 90% health, 90% energy
 94% health, 76% energy
 90% health, 90% energy_

Action Two
Lover Man uses Freeze-Dry.
~ *Base power 7%* + 1.75 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Water is weak to Freeze-Dry = 13.125 rounded down = *Little Thief takes 13% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* - 1 for STAB = *Lover Man expends 3% energy.*

Little Thief uses Giga Drain (energy).
~ *Base power 7.5%* + not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Ground is weak to Grass = 11.25 rounded down = *Lover Man loses 11% energy.*
~ *Base energy 4%* mitigated by healing of 11% × 0.5 = 4 - 5.5 = -1.5 rounded up = *Little Thief restores 1% energy.*

*Lover Man takes 1% damage from his burn.*
*Lover Man takes 1% damage from the Infestation.*

 65% health, 39% energy
 30% health, 85% energy

_ 90% health, 90% energy
 90% health, 90% energy
 94% health, 76% energy
 90% health, 90% energy_

Action Three
Lover Man uses Freeze-Dry.
~ *Base power 7%* + 1.75 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Water is weak to Freeze-Dry = 13.125 rounded down = *Little Thief takes 13% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* - 1 for STAB = *Lover Man expends 3% energy.*

Little Thief uses Giga Drain (energy).
~ *Base power 7.5%* + not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Ground is weak to Grass = 11.25 rounded down = *Lover Man loses 11% energy.*
~ *Base energy 4%* mitigated by healing of 11% × 0.5 = 4 - 5.5 = -1.5 rounded up = *Little Thief restores 1% energy.*

*Lover Man takes 1% damage from his burn.*
*Lover Man takes 1% damage from the Infestation.*

*The other Pokemon lose 5% health and energy.*

 63% health, 25% energy
 17% health, 86% energy

_ 85% health, 85% energy
 85% health, 85% energy
 89% health, 71% energy
 85% health, 85% energy_



*Arena*
Toys are scattered everywhere in N’s room. A lot of the toys have fallen into a chasm that has now knit itself back up, leaving an angry-looking gash through the cloud-patterned carpeted floor, but there are still plenty of toys elsewhere in the room. Even the basketball managed to get dislodged and roll away before the fissure swallowed its comrades up. Flurries of ice speckle the floor.

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order for this pairing: Lover Man (50) > Little Thief (43.33).
*2.* Speed order for everyone: Sonya (60) > Lover Man (50) > Little Thief (43.33) > Rosemarinus (40) = Tassorosso (40) > Banbi (20)
*3.* Nobody got any crits and no additional effects activated… booo~ring.
*4.* Light Screen faded at the end of the first action. Infestation ended at the end of the third. Now the burn is the only thing chipping away at Lover Man.
*5.* At the end of the second action, Little Thief passed his freeze check and had its severity reduced to mild. His -2 Speed and evasion modifiers are thus improved to -1, and the ice thinned enough for him to wrest his leg free from the floor.
*6.* Apologies for how late this reffing turned out. Writer’s block and a busy week aligned together in exactly the worst way.
*Next round,* Eifie commands first, followed by Keldeo.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 7, 2015)

Good work, Little Thief! Keep the pressure up with more *Giga Drain*s. If he tries to Chill, send another *Infestation* at him -- call up all your bedbug and louse and chigger friends, or something! See him try to relax through that! If you're unable to do that for whatever reason, though, stick with the Giga Drains; he'll just be wasting actions, anyway. If he Protects/Detects, has a Substitute, has clones, or is rotated out, switch to *Scald*. Sweep it through any clones. If you can't use Scald, go with Giga Drain instead, and vice versa. Good luck, friend!

*Giga Drain (energy) / Infestation / Scald x3*


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 8, 2015)

Hmm, I was thinking of giving Sonya the KO here, but I think this works out all right. It'll take at least two actions to knock him out, barring a contrived combo, so try for a flinch with *Bite*, then knock him out with *Freeze-Dry*. If for some reason he's still not fainted after that, do it again.

*Bite ~ Freeze-Dry ~ Freeze-Dry*


----------



## JackPK (Aug 8, 2015)

*[size=+2]Keldeo vs Eifie: Round Four[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



*Format:* 3v3 rotation
*Style:* hypercute
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned Moves:* NONE, YO
*Arena Description:*

N's Room!

There's cute music playing and there are cute toys lying around and all that cute stuff. HIGHLIGHTS INCLUDE: a basketball net, a train set, a box of miscellaneous toys, and this weird slidey thing. See video.

*Additional Rules:* In the rotation format, three Pokemon are on each side at once, but only one is battling (the other two are playing with each other). Up to once per round, at the beginning of any action, a trainer can choose to rotate their active Pokemon for one inactive one, costing both 2% energy, but any Pokemon that's unable to move under its own power can't rotate, either in or out. All inactive Pokemon lose 5% health and energy at the end of each round, in addition to misc. other damage, because they play _really_ rough.

Keldeo will be using Lover Man, Olé! Olé! the Swinub, Sonya (Nevermynd) the Pichu, and Rosmarinus Marie of Silvervine the "Ralts" (she'll devolve for the fight). Eifie will be using Little Thief the Surskit, Kadabra's Lucky Charm of Banbi the Litwick, and Tassorosso the King of Boo Foo Woo.

*On Statuses*: Confusion can be inflicted at most once on each Pokémon (excluding self-inflicted confusion from moves like Thrash) and the confused Pokémon will hit itself in confusion on its next action, then be cured of the condition. Infatuation can be inflicted as most once on each Pokémon and will last for a maximum of three actions. Sleep can be inflicted at most once on each Pokémon (barring self-inflicted sleep from Rest) and lasts for two actions maximum.

Also, Trick Room doesn't affect command order.



*Team Keldeo (OOO)*

*Lover Man, ¡Olé! ¡Olé! (M) the Swinub*
*<Oblivious>* Unaffected by Attract, Captivate and Taunt.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*███████* 63% Health
*███* 25% Energy
*Speed:* 50
*Status:* Severely burned (1% damage/action, 3% damage penalty)
*Condition:* Kind of feeling like resting more than playing, if he’s rotated out.
*Commands:* Bite ~ Freeze-Dry ~ Freeze-Dry

 *Sonya Nevermynd (F) the Pichu*
*<Static>* 30% chance of paralyzing a foe on contact.
*@Soothe Bell* Gives the holder an extra happiness point.
85% Health, 85% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* Normal.

 *Rosmarinus Marie of Silvervine (F) the Ralts*
*<Synchronize>* Copies poison, burns and paralysis onto the foe.
*@Rocky Helmet* Attacking foes take 2% damage on contact.
85% Health, 85% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Normal.

*Team Eifie (OOO)*

*Little Thief (M) the Surskit*
*<Swift Swim>* Doubles Speed during rain and in water.
*@Black Glasses* Dark-type moves boosted by 2%.
*██* 17% Health
*█████████* 86% Energy
*Speed:* 43.33
*Status:* Face mildly frozen; front-left leg mildly frozen (causing -1 Speed, -1 evasion).
*Condition:* _I’m fine. It hurts, but I can totally keep going._
*Commands:* Giga Drain (energy) / Infestation / Scald x3

 *Kadabra’s Lucky Charm of Banbi (M) the Litwick*
*<Flash Fire>* Immune to and powered up by Fire-type moves.
*@Dusk Stone* Damage boosted by 2% at 33% health and below.
89% Health, 71% Energy
*Speed:* 20
*Status:* Normal.

 *Tassorosso King of Boo Foo Woo (F) the Goomy*
*<Gooey>* Lowers a foe’s Speed by one stage on contact.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
85% Health, 85% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Normal.

Lover Man growls. He’s fed up with the annoyances his foe has heaped upon him, and though he’s getting pretty tired, he’s also not nearly as banged up as the Surskit. Little Thief should be injured beyond the ability to battle after just a couple more strikes, so Lover Man bounds forward a step before his burn twinges painfully, slowing him down as he shuffles toward the water skater and sinks his little pig teeth into the bug’s head. This doesn’t do a thing, unfortunately, to stop Little Thief from lighting up his antenna again to draw out more glowing green orbs of energy to refuel himself.

Dead tired, Lover Man is sure he won’t be able to take another Giga Drain, so it’s time to take a stand and wipe Little Thief off the map, here and now. The Swinub uses all his might to churn his internal cooling organ, letting loose as strong a blast of flash-frozen air as he can muster. For a moment it looks like Little Thief will succumb to the cold, but Lover Man’s beam sputters out and the Surskit just manages to get up.

Little Thief stands there before him, ice running down his cheeks. “For the toys.” He strikes Lover Man in the belly. When he pulls his leg away, the rope of energy stays where he had buried it.

Lover Man falls to his knees. He finds the rope’s end and wrenches it free. In the cold air the wound is smoking. “Keldeo,” he whispers. Pain washes over him. Stick them with the pointy end. When the third rope of energy takes him between the shoulder blades, he gives a grunt and falls face-first into the carpet. He never felt the fourth rope. Only the cold…

*Team Keldeo (XOO)*

*Lover Man, ¡Olé! ¡Olé! (M) the Swinub*
*<Oblivious>* Unaffected by Attract, Captivate and Taunt.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*███████* 62% Health
0% Energy
*Speed:* 50
*Status:* Knocked out!
*Condition:* Knocked out!
*Commands used:* Bite ~ Freeze-Dry

 *Sonya Nevermynd (F) the Pichu*
*<Static>* 30% chance of paralyzing a foe on contact.
*@Soothe Bell* Gives the holder an extra happiness point.
80% Health, 80% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* Normal.

 *Rosmarinus Marie of Silvervine (F) the Ralts*
*<Synchronize>* Copies poison, burns and paralysis onto the foe.
*@Rocky Helmet* Attacking foes take 2% damage on contact.
80% Health, 80% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Normal.

*Team Eifie (OOO)*

*Little Thief (M) the Surskit*
*<Swift Swim>* Doubles Speed during rain and in water.
*@Black Glasses* Dark-type moves boosted by 2%.
*█* 1% Health
*█████████* 86% Energy
*Speed:* 43.33
*Status:* Face mildly frozen; front-left leg mildly frozen (causing -1 Speed, -1 evasion).
*Condition:* _Eifie Lannister sends her regards._
*Commands used:* Giga Drain (energy) ~ Giga Drain (energy)

 *Kadabra’s Lucky Charm of Banbi (M) the Litwick*
*<Flash Fire>* Immune to and powered up by Fire-type moves.
*@Dusk Stone* Damage boosted by 2% at 33% health and below.
84% Health, 66% Energy
*Speed:* 20
*Status:* Normal.

 *Tassorosso King of Boo Foo Woo (F) the Goomy*
*<Gooey>* Lowers a foe’s Speed by one stage on contact.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
80% Health, 80% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Normal.



Spoiler: Rolls:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal to or lower than the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything equal to or lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

Action One
Lover Man uses Bite.
~ Bite has 133% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Bite’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Lover Man failed to crit with a roll of 6 (so close!).
~ Bite has a 30% chance of flinching its target. This effect fails with a roll of 75.

Little Thief uses Giga Drain.
~ Giga Drain has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Giga Drain’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Little Thief failed to crit with a roll of 85.

Little Thief makes a roll (20% difficulty) to reduce the severity of his freezing. He fails with a roll of 34.

Action Two
Lover Man uses Freeze-Dry.
~ Freeze-Dry has 133% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Freeze-Dry’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Lover Man failed to crit with a roll of 22.
~ Freeze-Dry has a 10% chance of freezing its target. This effect fails with a roll of 57.

Little Thief uses Giga Drain.
~ Giga Drain has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Giga Drain’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Little Thief failed to crit with a roll of 60.

Little Thief makes a roll (20% difficulty) to reduce the severity of his freezing. He fails with a roll of 63.





Spoiler: Calculations:



For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Last Round

 63% health, 25% energy
 17% health, 86% energy

_ 85% health, 85% energy
 85% health, 85% energy
 89% health, 71% energy
 85% health, 85% energy_

Action One
Lover Man uses Bite.
~ *Base power 6%* + not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = 6 - 3 for the burn’s penalty = *Little Thief takes 3% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* = *Lover Man expends 4% energy.*

Little Thief uses Giga Drain (energy).
~ *Base power 7.5%* + not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Ground is weak to Grass = 11.25 rounded down = *Lover Man loses 11% energy.*
~ *Base energy 4%* mitigated by healing of 11% × 0.5 = 4 - 5.5 = -1.5 rounded up = *Little Thief restores 1% energy.*

*Lover Man takes 1% damage from his burn.*

 62% health, 10% energy
 14% health, 87% energy

_ 85% health, 85% energy
 85% health, 85% energy
 89% health, 71% energy
 85% health, 85% energy_

Action Two
Lover Man uses Freeze-Dry.
~ *Base power 7%* + 1.75 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Water is weak to Freeze-Dry = 13.125 rounded down = *Little Thief takes 13% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* - 1 for STAB = *Lover Man expends 3% energy.*

Little Thief uses Giga Drain (energy).
~ *Base power 7.5%* + not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Ground is weak to Grass = 11.25 rounded down = *Lover Man loses 11% energy.*
~ *Base energy 4%* mitigated by healing. Lover Man only has left 7% energy × 0.5 = 3.5. So base 4 - 3.5 = 0.5 rounded up = *Little Thief expends 1% energy.*

*The other Pokemon lose 5% health and energy.*

 62% health, 0% energy
 1% health, 86% energy

_ 80% health, 80% energy
 80% health, 80% energy
 84% health, 66% energy
 80% health, 80% energy_



*Arena*
Toys are scattered everywhere in N’s room. A lot of the toys have fallen into a chasm that has now knit itself back up, leaving an angry-looking gash through the cloud-patterned carpeted floor, but there are still plenty of toys elsewhere in the room. Even the basketball managed to get dislodged and roll away before the fissure swallowed its comrades up. Flurries of ice speckle the floor.

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order: Little Thief (43.33) stands alone.
*2.* Speed order for everyone: Sonya (60) > Lover Man (50) > Little Thief (43.33) > Rosemarinus (40) = Tassorosso (40) > Banbi (20)
*3.* You guys Lover Man is burned. Unlike Freeze-Dry, Bite does actually require movement. That penalty chipped off just enough damage from Bite to leave Little Thief standing with 1% health and able to drain the last of Lover Man’s energy.
*4.* Fun fact: I do all the rolls in advance and then, if the round ends too fast like this, I just go back and delete the rolls I had made for the extra actions. So Little Thief _would’ve_ completely thawed out at the end of the third action, if we’d had a third action.
*5.* P.S. Eifie, I really adored your description in Lord of the Fireflies vs Mawile of Giga Drain as a rope. I was not going to incorporate it here because I had already established Giga Drain as being energy balls, but then I accidentally Game of Thrones and the rope of energy worked better as a substitute for a dagger so I just. kind of. used it anyway.
*Next round,* Keldeo rotates in one of her battlers and commands first, followed by Eifie.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 8, 2015)

FUCK, LITTLE THIEF, Y U DO DIS


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 8, 2015)

I am _so dumb oh my god_ 

Let's just give *Sonya* this KO. Spam *Fake Out* until he faints, since it still works as a damaging priority move even after it's been used. If he protects or detects or is otherwise un-Fake-Out-able when you would use Fake Out (i.e., don't delay your action because of this conditional) *Chill*.

*Fake Out / Chill x3*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 8, 2015)

psh, as if I would waste my turn commanding second! *Come on in, Bambi*! While she chills the whole round away, let's make a *small Substitute* and then *Trick Room*. I guess Lover Man will be getting this KO, eh?

*rotate to Kadabra's Lucky Charm of Banbi ~ Substitute (10%) ~ Trick Room*


----------



## JackPK (Aug 11, 2015)

*[size=+2]Keldeo vs Eifie: Round Five[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



*Format:* 3v3 rotation
*Style:* hypercute
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned Moves:* NONE, YO
*Arena Description:*

N's Room!

There's cute music playing and there are cute toys lying around and all that cute stuff. HIGHLIGHTS INCLUDE: a basketball net, a train set, a box of miscellaneous toys, and this weird slidey thing. See video.

*Additional Rules:* In the rotation format, three Pokemon are on each side at once, but only one is battling (the other two are playing with each other). Up to once per round, at the beginning of any action, a trainer can choose to rotate their active Pokemon for one inactive one, costing both 2% energy, but any Pokemon that's unable to move under its own power can't rotate, either in or out. All inactive Pokemon lose 5% health and energy at the end of each round, in addition to misc. other damage, because they play _really_ rough.

Keldeo will be using Lover Man, Olé! Olé! the Swinub, Sonya (Nevermynd) the Pichu, and Rosmarinus Marie of Silvervine the "Ralts" (she'll devolve for the fight). Eifie will be using Little Thief the Surskit, Kadabra's Lucky Charm of Banbi the Litwick, and Tassorosso the King of Boo Foo Woo.

*On Statuses*: Confusion can be inflicted at most once on each Pokémon (excluding self-inflicted confusion from moves like Thrash) and the confused Pokémon will hit itself in confusion on its next action, then be cured of the condition. Infatuation can be inflicted as most once on each Pokémon and will last for a maximum of three actions. Sleep can be inflicted at most once on each Pokémon (barring self-inflicted sleep from Rest) and lasts for two actions maximum.

Also, Trick Room doesn't affect command order.



*Team Keldeo (XOO)*

*Sonya Nevermynd (F) the Pichu*
*<Static>* 30% chance of paralyzing a foe on contact.
*@Soothe Bell* Gives the holder an extra happiness point.
*█████████* 80% Health
*█████████* 80% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Ready to be a part of the actual battle, instead of just roughhousing.
*Commands:* Fake Out / Chill x3

 *Rosmarinus Marie of Silvervine (F) the Ralts*
*<Synchronize>* Copies poison, burns and paralysis onto the foe.
*@Rocky Helmet* Attacking foes take 2% damage on contact.
80% Health, 80% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Normal.

 *Lover Man, ¡Olé! ¡Olé! (M) the Swinub*
*Status:* Knocked out!

*Team Eifie (OOO)*

*Little Thief (M) the Surskit*
*<Swift Swim>* Doubles Speed during rain and in water.
*@Black Glasses* Dark-type moves boosted by 2%.
*█* 1% Health
*█████████* 86% Energy
*Speed:* 43.33
*Status:* Face mildly frozen; front-left leg mildly frozen (causing -1 Speed, -1 evasion).
*Condition:* _Eifie Lannister sends her regards._
*Commands:* rotate to Kadabra's Lucky Charm of Banbi ~ Substitute (10%) ~ Trick Room

 *Kadabra’s Lucky Charm of Banbi (M) the Litwick*
*<Flash Fire>* Immune to and powered up by Fire-type moves.
*@Dusk Stone* Damage boosted by 2% at 33% health and below.
84% Health, 66% Energy
*Speed:* 20
*Status:* Normal.

 *Tassorosso King of Boo Foo Woo (F) the Goomy*
*<Gooey>* Lowers a foe’s Speed by one stage on contact.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
80% Health, 80% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Normal.

With Lover Man down, Keldeo orders Sonya forward, and the little Pichu obligingly tosses Rosemarinus the basketball she’s playing with before heading to the center of the room. “Fake Out until he faints!” Keldeo commands, and Sonya’s about to do that when Little Thief hobbles away, the frozen tip of his leg making a regular tap on the floor. His replacement is Banbi, who Sonya’s pretty sure is not going to faint any time soon. Should she attack? Well, Keldeo said to chill if she couldn’t reach Little Thief, so Sonya tentatively relaxes and allows herself to recover some of the energy she’s lost on the sidelines.

_On the other hand…_ Sonya thinks. She’s feeling perfectly energetic, and she’s _supposed_ to use Fake Out on her target… how was Keldeo to know that target would change? Maybe Keldeo wants her to use Fake Out anyway. Her decision made, the Pichu hops forward right into the candle’s face and claps her hands, to no reaction. _That’s not right…_ She claps her hands again. Still nothing. Fed up, she goes to slap Banbi’s face, but her hands go right through and end up clapping somewhere in the middle of him. Banbi just chuckles, hops out of Sonya’s space, and breathes fire onto some of the building blocks nearby, melting them together into a vaguely Litwick-shaped thing. A separate breath of life energy, and the thing protectively jumps up in front of Banbi, shifting two blackened blocks in a way that vaguely looks like angry eyebrows aimed at Sonya.

The Pichu sighs. None of her commands can actually _do_ anything. She almost misses playing with toys on the sidelines. In any case, now that she knows she’s up against a Ghost-type, it’s better to regain some energy than waste it, so she crosses her arms and sits, fuming at the Substitute. On the other side of the field, Banbi cloaks his stubby wax hands with ghostly energy and jabs them into the void between dimensions, taking hold of the strands of time and .ecaf ’stlaR eht ssorc ot snigeb noisserpxe suoveihcsim a sa sdnah ’suniramesoR otni ria eht hguorht gniylf nrut ni ,mih otno knalb-tniop sllaf llabteksab a erofeb roolf eht no detniaf feihT elttiL ees ot dennuts si aynoS dna moor s’N ni sesrever ytilasuaC .rehto hcae nopu kcab meht gnitsiwt



Spoiler: Readable version of that last paragraph



The Pichu sighs. None of her commands can actually _do_ anything. She almost misses playing with toys on the sidelines. In any case, now that she knows she’s up against a Ghost-type, it’s better to regain some energy than waste it, so she crosses her arms and sits, fuming at the Substitute. On the other side of the field, Banbi cloaks his stubby wax hands with ghostly energy and jabs them into the void between dimensions, taking hold of the strands of time and twisting them back upon each other. Causality reverses in N’s room and Sonya is stunned to see Little Thief fainted on the floor before a basketball falls point-blank onto him, in turn flying through the air into Rosemarinus’ hands as a mischievous expression begins to cross the Ralts’ face.



*Team Keldeo (XOO)*

*Sonya Nevermynd (F) the Pichu*
*<Static>* 30% chance of paralyzing a foe on contact.
*@Soothe Bell* Gives the holder an extra happiness point.
*█████████* 80% Health
*██████████* 97% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Feeling dizzy, or at least, what dizzy would be in temporal rather than spacial terms.
*Commands used:* Chill ~ Fake Out ~ Chill

 *Rosmarinus Marie of Silvervine (F) the Ralts*
*<Synchronize>* Copies poison, burns and paralysis onto the foe.
*@Rocky Helmet* Attacking foes take 2% damage on contact.
75% Health, 75% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Normal.

 *Lover Man, ¡Olé! ¡Olé! (M) the Swinub*
*Status:* Knocked out!

*Team Eifie (XOO)*

*Kadabra’s Lucky Charm of Banbi (M) the Litwick*
*<Flash Fire>* Immune to and powered up by Fire-type moves.
*@Dusk Stone* Damage boosted by 2% at 33% health and below.
*████████* 74% Health
*██████* 54% Energy
*Speed:* 20
*Status:* Has a 10% substitute.
*Condition:* Chuckling darkly.
*Commands used:* rotate to Kadabra's Lucky Charm of Banbi ~ Substitute (10%) ~ Trick Room

 *Tassorosso King of Boo Foo Woo (F) the Goomy*
*<Gooey>* Lowers a foe’s Speed by one stage on contact.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
75% Health, 75% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Normal.

 *Little Thief (M) the Surskit*
*Status:* Knocked out!



Spoiler: Rolls:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal to or lower than the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything equal to or lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

Action One
Little Thief rotates out, Banbi rotates in.

Sonya chills.

Action Two
Sonya uses Fake Out.
~ Fake Out has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Fake Out’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Sonya failed to crit with a roll of 10.
~ Fake Out would cause a flinch, but Normal cannot hit Ghost.

Banbi uses Substitute (10%).

Action Three
Sonya chills.

Banbi uses Trick Room.
~ A trick room is in effect (6 more actions).





Spoiler: Calculations:



For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Last Round

 1% health, 86% energy

_ 80% health, 80% energy
 80% health, 80% energy
 84% health, 66% energy
 80% health, 80% energy_

Action One
Little Thief rotates out. *He expends 2% energy.*
Banbi rotates in. *He expends 2% energy.*

Sonya chills. *She restores 10% energy.*

 80% health, 90% energy
 84% health, 64% energy

_ 80% health, 80% energy
 80% health, 80% energy
 1% health, 84% energy_

Action Two
Sonya uses Fake Out.
~ *Base power 4%* + not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 0 since Normal cannot hit Ghost = *Banbi takes no damage.*
~ *Base energy 3%* = *Sonya expends 3% energy.*

Banbi uses Substitute.
~ *Banbi expends 10% health and 5% energy.*

 80% health, 87% energy
 74% health, 59% energy (10% sub)

_ 80% health, 80% energy
 80% health, 80% energy
 1% health, 84% energy_

Action Three
Sonya chills. *She restores 10% energy.*

Banbi uses Trick Room.
~ Trick Room does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 5%* = *Banbi expends 5% energy.*

*The other Pokemon lose 5% health and energy.* This knocks out Little Thief.

 80% health, 97% energy
 74% health, 54% energy (10% sub)

_ 75% health, 75% energy
 75% health, 75% energy
 0% health, 79% energy_



*Arena*
Toys are scattered everywhere in N’s room. A lot of the toys have fallen into a chasm that has now knit itself back up, leaving an angry-looking gash through the cloud-patterned carpeted floor, but there are still plenty of toys elsewhere in the room. Even the basketball managed to get dislodged and roll away before the fissure swallowed its comrades up. Flurries of ice speckle the floor. A trick room is in effect (6 more actions).

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order for this pairing under Trick Room: Banbi (20) > Sonya (60)
*2.* Speed order for everyone under Trick Room: Banbi (20) > Tassorosso (40) = Rosemarinus (40) > Little Thief (43.33) > Sonya (60)
*3.* Sonya was given no commands for if her target rotated out. Little Thief was technically un-Fake-Out-able, so she chilled on the first action. She then reconsidered her commands, realized Keldeo had just said “he” rather than “Little Thief,” decided doing something was better than nothing, and tried to Fake Out Banbi, but it was ineffective. Since the attack was useless, she defaulted back to chilling on the third action rather than trying to attack again. 
*4.* I might have almost finished reffing this whole round before I realized Fake Out was Normal-type rather than Dark-type.
*5.* Little Thief was knocked out from roughhousing while being rotated out. Since this is effectively arena damage, the KO goes to Lover Man (who was the last one to damage him), not one of the other rotated-out ‘mons.
*Next round,* Eifie commands first, followed by Keldeo.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 11, 2015)

LITTLE THIEF NOOO


----------



## Eifie (Aug 13, 2015)

I read that last bit backwards and sideways (I was using my laptop while lying in bed) before I realized you'd put in a readable version...



Lord of the Fireflies said:


> LITTLE THIEF NOOO


HE KNOCKED OUT THE MOST DANGEROUS MEMBER OF THE OPPOSITION, ALL HAIL LITTLE THIEF that exp was supposed to be for Bambi though

Okay, Bambi! You've got to get a KO, I need you to evolve and almost triple your speed. plz.

Start off with a *Taunt*. You are, thanks to Trick Room, three times as fast, so she shouldn't be able to drown you out in time if she tries. If she Protects or Detects, use *Calm Mind* and try it again next action. If Rosmarinus Marie is rotated in, go with *Shadow Ball*.

Next, if you Taunted Sonya successfully or Rosmarinus Marie is rotated in, use *Shadow Ball*. If Sonya's still in and you didn't use Taunt, *use it now* if you can hit her with it. If you can't use your move or can't hit your opponent, put up a *Safeguard*.

Finally, if Sonya is rotated in and taunted, *rotate to Tassorosso*. If she's in and not taunted and you can Taunt her and she hasn't devilishly overcome your Taunts in either of the last two actions, *Taunt* her now. In all other cases, use *Shadow Ball*. If you're not rotating out and can't use or hit her with whatever move you're supposed to be using, try the other instead.

(too tired to think properly, but I don't want to keep Keldeo waiting... go forth and beat up my cutemons)


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 13, 2015)

Keldeo said:


> I am _so dumb oh my god_


We're fine with being Taunted. Let's start with *Thunderbolt* to break the substitute and then *Volt Tackle* for some damage. End by *rotating to River*. Since rotation should work based on speed, like switching, he'll most likely rotate to Tassorosso as ordered, but Shadow Ball works for us too. (Also you're like a foot tall so I can carry you if you're too mad to rotate.)

*Thunderbolt ~ Volt Tackle ~ ＴＯＹＳ*


----------



## JackPK (Aug 15, 2015)

*[size=+2]Keldeo vs Eifie: Round Six[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



*Format:* 3v3 rotation
*Style:* hypercute
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned Moves:* NONE, YO
*Arena Description:*

N's Room!

There's cute music playing and there are cute toys lying around and all that cute stuff. HIGHLIGHTS INCLUDE: a basketball net, a train set, a box of miscellaneous toys, and this weird slidey thing. See video.

*Additional Rules:* In the rotation format, three Pokemon are on each side at once, but only one is battling (the other two are playing with each other). Up to once per round, at the beginning of any action, a trainer can choose to rotate their active Pokemon for one inactive one, costing both 2% energy, but any Pokemon that's unable to move under its own power can't rotate, either in or out. All inactive Pokemon lose 5% health and energy at the end of each round, in addition to misc. other damage, because they play _really_ rough.

Keldeo will be using Lover Man, Olé! Olé! the Swinub, Sonya (Nevermynd) the Pichu, and Rosmarinus Marie of Silvervine the "Ralts" (she'll devolve for the fight). Eifie will be using Little Thief the Surskit, Kadabra's Lucky Charm of Banbi the Litwick, and Tassorosso the King of Boo Foo Woo.

*On Statuses*: Confusion can be inflicted at most once on each Pokémon (excluding self-inflicted confusion from moves like Thrash) and the confused Pokémon will hit itself in confusion on its next action, then be cured of the condition. Infatuation can be inflicted as most once on each Pokémon and will last for a maximum of three actions. Sleep can be inflicted at most once on each Pokémon (barring self-inflicted sleep from Rest) and lasts for two actions maximum.

Also, Trick Room doesn't affect command order.



*Team Keldeo (XOO)*

*Sonya Nevermynd (F) the Pichu*
*<Static>* 30% chance of paralyzing a foe on contact.
*@Soothe Bell* Gives the holder an extra happiness point.
*█████████* 80% Health
*██████████* 97% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Feeling dizzy, or at least, what dizzy would be in temporal rather than spacial terms.
*Commands:* Thunderbolt ~ Volt Tackle ~ rotate to Rosmarinus

 *Rosmarinus Marie of Silvervine (F) the Ralts*
*<Synchronize>* Copies poison, burns and paralysis onto the foe.
*@Rocky Helmet* Attacking foes take 2% damage on contact.
75% Health, 75% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Normal.

 *Lover Man, ¡Olé! ¡Olé! (M) the Swinub*
*Status:* Knocked out!

*Team Eifie (XOO)*

*Kadabra’s Lucky Charm of Banbi (M) the Litwick*
*<Flash Fire>* Immune to and powered up by Fire-type moves.
*@Dusk Stone* Damage boosted by 2% at 33% health and below.
*████████* 74% Health
*██████* 54% Energy
*Speed:* 20
*Status:* Has a 10% substitute.
*Condition:* Chuckling darkly.
*Commands:* Taunt/Calm Mind/Shadow Ball ~ Shadow Ball/Taunt/Safeguard ~ rotate to Tassorosso/Taunt/Shadow Ball

 *Tassorosso King of Boo Foo Woo (F) the Goomy*
*<Gooey>* Lowers a foe’s Speed by one stage on contact.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
75% Health, 75% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Normal.

 *Little Thief (M) the Surskit*
*Status:* Knocked out!

.skeehc s’aynoS morf dettime gninthgil fo tlob a ni drawkcab gninruter dna melog kcolb eht gnikirts ,sneerehtims ot ti seirf kcohs cirtcele na sa flesti etutitsnocer ot smees ,roolf eht no skcolb gnidliub kcalb-hsa fo elip a ,etutitsbuS s’ibnaB .egartuo htiw snekrad ecaf s’aynoS sa htuom s’kciwtiL eht otni srae reh morf sdrawkcab levart sevaw dnuos ehT .reh taefed ll’eh ylisae woh dna si ehs sselesu woh ,dnuor tsal mih tih ot eganam neve t’ndluoc ehs woh tuoba aynoS ot srettahc eh ,gnippop selbbub xaw ekil dnuos taht sprihc tew fo seires a nI .tsrif evom nac eh derusne ylitfarc sah ibnaB ,desrever emit fo wolf eht htiW

.regrubmah a uoy evig I .ydob reh otni setapissid reh dnuora skraps eulb fo llehs a sa ,rettap-rettip-rettap-rettip ,sdrawkcab ecar teef elttil reH .ygrene fo daolrevo na htiw gnihca ydob nwo reh ,mih tsniaga tcapmi dilos a sekam aynoS suoiruf a sa dnuorg eht morf pu teg ot nrut sih s’ti woN .emalf sih fo rekcilf a htiw nepo ot sdeecorp neht ibnaB hcihw ,latrop laerehte na otni dleifelttab eht ssorca dna ydob reh morf sdrawkcab sehcnual taht bmob a fo epahs eht otni rehtegot edolpmi ygrene yltsohg fo stnemgarf gnitapissid sa dnuorg eht ot dekconk si ehS .ffo flesreh stsud dna roolf eht morf pu steg ehs sa )?neppah lliw( deneppah tsuj tahw yltcaxe retsiger ot gniyrt ,sknilb aynoS

.deneppah tsuj tahw gnirednow ,daeh gnihca reh sbur aynoS sa ecalp reh ekat ot anera eht sretne ,lasrever emit fo syaw eht ni elbaegdelwonk ,stlaR ehT .dleifelttab eht morf reh ot ti snialpxe suniramsoR sa no gniog s’tahw dnatsrednu ot gnitrats yllanif s’ehs skniht aynoS ,elihwnaeM .mih htiw secalp hctiws ot reh rof tuo sllac dna ,enod si krow sih taht deifsitas ,ecalp reh sekat ibnaB .epip-flah kcils ylgnitsugsid eht no draobetaks ot woh flesreh hcaet ot seirt ehs erehw ,moor eht fo kcab eht ta epip-flah eht ot drawkcab srehtils dna ecalp otni yllacitsaisuhtne spoh neht ,dleifelttab eht fo retnec eht ni _!polp_ a htiw sdnal ossorossaT ,reh dniheb liart ypoog a gnivaeL



Spoiler: Readable version



With the flow of time reversed, Banbi has craftily ensured he can move first. In a series of wet chirps that sound like wax bubbles popping, he chatters to Sonya about how she couldn’t even manage to hit him last round, how useless she is and how easily he’ll defeat her. The sound waves travel backwards from her ears into the Litwick’s mouth as Sonya’s face darkens with outrage. Banbi’s Substitute, a pile of ash-black building blocks on the floor, seems to reconstitute itself as an electric shock fries it to smithereens, striking the block golem and returning backward in a bolt of lightning emitted from Sonya’s cheeks.

Sonya blinks, trying to register exactly what just happened (will happen?) as she gets up from the floor and dusts herself off. She is knocked to the ground as dissipating fragments of ghostly energy implode together into the shape of a bomb that launches backwards from her body and across the battlefield into an ethereal portal, which Banbi then proceeds to open with a flicker of his flame. Now it’s his turn to get up from the ground as a furious Sonya makes a solid impact against him, her own body aching with an overload of energy. Her little feet race backwards, pitter-patter-pitter-patter, as a shell of blue sparks around her dissipates into her body. I give you a hamburger.

Leaving a goopy trail behind her, Tassorosso lands with a _plop!_ in the center of the battlefield, then hops enthusiastically into place and slithers backward to the half-pipe at the back of the room, where she tries to teach herself how to skateboard on the disgustingly slick half-pipe. Banbi takes her place, satisfied that his work is done, and calls out for her to switch places with him. Meanwhile, Sonya thinks she’s finally starting to understand what’s going on as Rosmarinus explains it to her from the battlefield. The Ralts, knowledgeable in the ways of time reversal, enters the arena to take her place as Sonya rubs her aching head, wondering what just happened.



*Team Keldeo (XOO)*

*Rosmarinus Marie of Silvervine (F) the Ralts*
*<Synchronize>* Copies poison, burns and paralysis onto the foe.
*@Rocky Helmet* Attacking foes take 2% damage on contact.
*████████* 75% Health
*████████* 73% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Aware of the implications of reversed time.
*Commands used:* Thunderbolt ~ Volt Tackle ~ rotate to Rosmarinus

 *Sonya Nevermynd (F) the Pichu*
*<Static>* 30% chance of paralyzing a foe on contact.
*@Soothe Bell* Gives the holder an extra happiness point.
60% Health, 80% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* Taunted (1 more action).

 *Lover Man, ¡Olé! ¡Olé! (M) the Swinub*
*Status:* Knocked out!

*Team Eifie (XOO)*





*Tassorosso King of Boo Foo Woo (F) the Goomy*
*<Gooey>* Lowers a foe’s Speed by one stage on contact.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*████████* 75% Health
*████████* 73% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* _Goo? Goo goop goo!_
*Commands used:* Taunt ~ Shadow Ball ~ rotate to Tassorosso

 *Kadabra’s Lucky Charm of Banbi (M) the Litwick*
*<Flash Fire>* Immune to and powered up by Fire-type moves.
*@Dusk Stone* Damage boosted by 2% at 33% health and below.
54% Health, 40% Energy
*Speed:* 20
*Status:* Normal.

 *Little Thief (M) the Surskit*
*Status:* Knocked out!



Spoiler: Rolls:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal to or lower than the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything equal to or lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

Action One
Banbi uses Taunt.
~ Taunt has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Sonya was taunted for three actions.

Sonya uses Thunderbolt.
~ Thunderbolt has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Thunderbolt’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Sonya failed to crit with a roll of 40.
~ Thunderbolt has a 10% chance of paralyzing its target. This effect fails without a roll since Substitutes cannot be paralyzed.

A trick room is in effect (5 more actions).
Sonya is taunted (2 more actions).

Action Two
Banbi uses Shadow Ball.
~ Shadow Ball has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Shadow Ball’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Banbi failed to crit with a roll of 85.
~ Shadow Ball has a 20% chance of lowering its target’s Sp. Def. This effect fails with a roll of 54.

Sonya uses Volt Tackle.
~ Volt Tackle has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Volt Tackle’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Sonya failed to crit with a roll of 74.
~ Volt Tackle has a 10% chance of paralyzing its target. This effect fails with a roll of 32.

A trick room is in effect (4 more actions).
Sonya is taunted (1 more action).

Action Three
Banbi rotates to Tassorosso.

Sonya rotates to Rosmarinus.

A trick room is in effect (3 more actions).





Spoiler: Calculations:



For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Last Round

 80% health, 97% energy
 74% health, 54% energy (10% sub)

_ 75% health, 75% energy
 75% health, 75% energy_

Action One
Banbi uses Taunt.
~ Taunt does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 4%* = *Banbi expends 4% energy.*

Sonya uses Thunderbolt.
~ *Base damage 9%* + 2.25 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = 11.25 rounded down = *Banbi’s substitute takes 11% damage.*
~ *Base energy 5%* - 1 for STAB = *Sonya expends 4% energy.*

 80% health, 93% energy
 74% health, 50% energy

_ 75% health, 75% energy
 75% health, 75% energy_

Action Two
Banbi uses Shadow Ball.
~ *Base damage 8%* + 2 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = *Sonya takes 10% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4%* - 1 for STAB = *Banbi expends 3% energy.*

Sonya uses Volt Tackle.
~ *Base damage 12%* + 3 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type modification = *Banbi takes 15% damage.*
~ 15% damage dealt × 1/3 for recoil = *Sonya takes 5% damage in recoil.*
~ *Base energy 7%* - 1 for STAB = *Sonya expends 6% energy.*

 65% health, 87% energy
 59% health, 47% energy

_ 75% health, 75% energy
 75% health, 75% energy_

Action Three
Banbi rotates out. *He expends 2% energy.*
Tassorosso rotates in. *She expends 2% energy.*

Sonya rotates out. *She expends 2% energy.*
Rosmarinus rotates in. *She expends 2% energy.*

*The inactive Pokemon lose 5% health and energy.*

 75% health, 73% energy
 75% health, 73% energy

_ 60% health, 80% energy
 54% health, 40% energy_



*Arena*
Toys are scattered everywhere in N’s room. A lot of the toys have fallen into a chasm that has now knit itself back up, leaving an angry-looking gash through the cloud-patterned carpeted floor, but there are still plenty of toys elsewhere in the room. Even the basketball managed to get dislodged and roll away before the fissure swallowed its comrades up. Flurries of ice speckle the floor, but are starting to melt away. A trick room is in effect (3 more actions).

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order for this pairing under Trick Room: Tassorosso (40) = Rosmarinus (40). In speed ties, I normally would have the Pokemon act in command order, but under Trick Room, action order is reversed, so Tassorosso will have the speed advantage next round.
*2.* Speed order for everyone under Trick Room: Banbi (20) > Tassorosso (40) = Rosmarinus (40) > Sonya (60)
*3.* Since rotating out suspends statuses but does not count as “switching out” for the purposes of resetting them, Sonya remains taunted for 1 more action. Since Banbi was the one taunting her, she will remain taunted if battling him when she is next sent out, but she will not be subject to the taunt if battling Tassorosso.
*4.* I took… quite a bit of literary leeway in describing Trick Room, so if it doesn’t quite make sense, join the club (Sonya’s got T-shirts).
*5.* Goshdarn Google Images, not giving me any nice-looking BW-style Goomy sprites I can stealborrow from some sprite artist somewhere... Thank you based Eifie and Sangfroidish for the sprite!
*Next round,* Keldeo commands first, followed by Eifie.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 15, 2015)

cute! (courtesy of Sangfroidish)

Also, it's _Sir_ Tassorosso to you, outsider to the art of Boo Foo Woo.

edit: wtf, since when has Tassorosso been female? :C my poor little Tassorosso, I've got to get you a gender capsule. can we... can we pretend Tassorosso's male for this battle :D?


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 16, 2015)

Okay, simple commands this time around. Dazzle Tassorosso and Shadow Ball Banbi, sweeping the latter if he has clones. If your target is Biding or unhittable besides Substitute or you can't do what you're supposed to do for any reason, go with Calm Mind, Safeguard, Light Screen.

*Dazzling Gleam / Shadow Ball / Calm Mind ~ Dazzling Gleam / Shadow Ball / Safeguard ~ Dazzling Gleam / Shadow Ball / Light Screen*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 16, 2015)

Hmmm... do I want to win this battle, or do I want to make sure Bambi evolves? I think the latter, so *Sludge Bomb* until she's poisoned, then *rotate to Bambi*. If you have an action left, Bambi, *Hex* her. If you haven't managed to poison her with two Sludge Bombs, Tassorosso, rotate out on the third action regardless, and know that you have failed all those practiced in the art of Boo Foo Woo.

Rotation has priority, but you can delay stuff like Protect, so delay your rotation if you can! Get hit by Dazzling Gleam, then rotate.

*Sludge Bomb ~ Sludge Bomb / wait and rotate to Kadabra's Lucky Charm of Banbi ~ wait and rotate to Kadabra's Lucky Charm of Banbi / Hex*


----------



## JackPK (Aug 17, 2015)

*[size=+2]Keldeo vs Eifie: Round Seven[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



*Format:* 3v3 rotation
*Style:* hypercute
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned Moves:* NONE, YO
*Arena Description:*

N's Room!

There's cute music playing and there are cute toys lying around and all that cute stuff. HIGHLIGHTS INCLUDE: a basketball net, a train set, a box of miscellaneous toys, and this weird slidey thing. See video.

*Additional Rules:* In the rotation format, three Pokemon are on each side at once, but only one is battling (the other two are playing with each other). Up to once per round, at the beginning of any action, a trainer can choose to rotate their active Pokemon for one inactive one, costing both 2% energy, but any Pokemon that's unable to move under its own power can't rotate, either in or out. All inactive Pokemon lose 5% health and energy at the end of each round, in addition to misc. other damage, because they play _really_ rough.

Keldeo will be using Lover Man, Olé! Olé! the Swinub, Sonya (Nevermynd) the Pichu, and Rosmarinus Marie of Silvervine the "Ralts" (she'll devolve for the fight). Eifie will be using Little Thief the Surskit, Kadabra's Lucky Charm of Banbi the Litwick, and Tassorosso the King of Boo Foo Woo.

*On Statuses*: Confusion can be inflicted at most once on each Pokémon (excluding self-inflicted confusion from moves like Thrash) and the confused Pokémon will hit itself in confusion on its next action, then be cured of the condition. Infatuation can be inflicted as most once on each Pokémon and will last for a maximum of three actions. Sleep can be inflicted at most once on each Pokémon (barring self-inflicted sleep from Rest) and lasts for two actions maximum.

Also, Trick Room doesn't affect command order.



*Team Keldeo (XOO)*

*Rosmarinus Marie of Silvervine (F) the Ralts*
*<Synchronize>* Copies poison, burns and paralysis onto the foe.
*@Rocky Helmet* Attacking foes take 2% damage on contact.
*████████* 75% Health
*████████* 73% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Aware of the implications of reversed time.
*Commands:* Dazzling Gleam / Shadow Ball / Calm Mind ~ Dazzling Gleam / Shadow Ball / Safeguard ~ Dazzling Gleam / Shadow Ball / Light Screen

 *Sonya Nevermynd (F) the Pichu*
*<Static>* 30% chance of paralyzing a foe on contact.
*@Soothe Bell* Gives the holder an extra happiness point.
60% Health, 80% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* Taunted (1 more action).

 *Lover Man, ¡Olé! ¡Olé! (M) the Swinub*
*Status:* Knocked out!

*Team Eifie (XOO)*





*Tassorosso King of Boo Foo Woo (M) the Goomy*
*<Gooey>* Lowers a foe’s Speed by one stage on contact.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*████████* 75% Health
*████████* 73% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* _Goo? Goo goop goo!_
*Commands:* Sludge Bomb ~ Sludge Bomb / wait and rotate to Kadabra's Lucky Charm of Banbi ~ wait and rotate to Kadabra's Lucky Charm of Banbi / Hex

 *Kadabra’s Lucky Charm of Banbi (M) the Litwick*
*<Flash Fire>* Immune to and powered up by Fire-type moves.
*@Dusk Stone* Damage boosted by 2% at 33% health and below.
54% Health, 40% Energy
*Speed:* 20
*Status:* Normal.

 *Little Thief (M) the Surskit*
*Status:* Knocked out!

.egatnavdasid a ta tcaf ni si ehs dnuor eht gninnigeb yb ,lasrever s’emit rednu ,taht tcaf eht stnemal ehs sa eye ’suniramsoR ni elkniwt a tub gnihton gnivael ,sehsinav ylneddus tI .moor eht llif ot sworg thgil knip gnidnilb a dna ,ecamirg a ot sedaf ylwols noisserpxe siH .ecaf gnikool-detapitsnoc yleugav a sekam neht ,knug suonosiop eht swollaws ossorossaT sa hcleb duol a yb detsugsid era sreniarT eht dna ria eht hguorht sezzihw llab ehT .bmob gnillems-luof a otni secselaoc dna reh revo lla sedolpxe egduls sa gnicniw ,temleh reh ffo poog fo reyal a sepiw yldeifingidnu suniramsoR .drawkcab flesti dniw ot seunitnoc emit ,dleif eht no ibnaB tuohtiw nevE

.si stlaR a no spih fo tnelaviuqe eht revetahw no sdnah ,esop lufrewop a gnikirts si suniramsoR ,sdne ylneddus ti sa won dna ,niaga moor eht llif ot sworg thgil knip ehT .niaga gnicniw erofeb ylsuoveihcsim snirg eh dna ,htuom s’ymooG eht otni drawkcab seilf ti )?’niaga‘ eht emit rehto taht saw dna ,emit tsrif eht siht si ro( ,niaga ecnO .ecaf reh ni talf setanoted ffuts eht fo bmob a sa suniramsoR dnuora roolf eht staoc egduls fo reyal rehtonA

skcolb fo rewot sih no sehcuot gnihsinif eht stup kciwtiL ehT .dnuor txen eht rof ni ibnaB gat ot annetna ynit a sesu neht ,ti otni smar eh sa rewot a otni sevlesmeht elbmessaer syot derettacs fo yrrulf a dna seltrohc ossorossaT .dellup tsuj evah ot hguone revelc saw reniarT sih kcirt eht gniwonk ,dleifelttab eht otno sevirra eh sa selkcuhc ibnaB .ecalp ni ylsuolubaf slriwt ehs sa eye ’suniramsoR ni maelg a otni sraeppasid ti erofeb thgil yriaf thgirb eht yb dednilb niaga si ymooG eht ,esac yna nI .driew si emit — ro — tsrif og reh tel ro — reh erofeb tca ot elba ossorossaT saw woh os ,desrever si emit ,tiaw — delzzup won si stlaR ehT as the proper flow of time reasserts itself and Rosmarinus finds herself facing Banbi in the center of N’s room.



Spoiler: Readable version



Even without Banbi on the field, time continues to wind itself backward. Rosmarinus undignifiedly wipes a layer of goop off her helmet, wincing as sludge explodes all over her and coalesces into a foul-smelling bomb. The ball whizzes through the air and the Trainers are disgusted by a loud belch as Tassorosso swallows the poisonous gunk, then makes a vaguely constipated-looking face. His expression slowly fades to a grimace, and a blinding pink light grows to fill the room. It suddenly vanishes, leaving nothing but a twinkle in Rosmarinus’ eye as she laments the fact that, under time’s reversal, by beginning the round she is in fact at a disadvantage.

Another layer of sludge coats the floor around Rosmarinus as a bomb of the stuff detonates flat in her face. Once again, (or is this the first time, and was that other time the ‘again’?) it flies backward into the Goomy’s mouth, and he grins mischievously before wincing again. The pink light grows to fill the room again, and now as it suddenly ends, Rosmarinus is striking a powerful pose, hands on whatever the equivalent of hips on a Ralts is.

The Ralts is now puzzled — wait, time is reversed, so how was Tassorosso able to act before her — or let her go first — or — time is weird. In any case, the Goomy is again blinded by the bright fairy light before it disappears into a gleam in Rosmarinus’ eye as she twirls fabulously in place. Banbi chuckles as he arrives onto the battlefield, knowing the trick his Trainer was clever enough to have just pulled. Tassorosso chortles and a flurry of scattered toys reassemble themselves into a tower as he rams into it, then uses a tiny antenna to tag Banbi in for the next round. The Litwick puts the finishing touches on his tower of blocks as the proper flow of time reasserts itself and Rosmarinus finds herself facing Banbi in the center of N’s room.



*Team Keldeo (XOO)*

*Rosmarinus Marie of Silvervine (F) the Ralts*
*<Synchronize>* Copies poison, burns and paralysis onto the foe.
*@Rocky Helmet* Attacking foes take 2% damage on contact.
*█████* 49% Health
*███████* 64% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* _All that dazzling is great for self-esteem._
*Commands used:* Dazzling Gleam ~ Dazzling Gleam ~ Dazzling Gleam

 *Sonya Nevermynd (F) the Pichu*
*<Static>* 30% chance of paralyzing a foe on contact.
*@Soothe Bell* Gives the holder an extra happiness point.
55% Health, 75% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* Taunted (1 more action).

 *Lover Man, ¡Olé! ¡Olé! (M) the Swinub*
*Status:* Knocked out!

*Team Eifie (XOO)*

*Kadabra’s Lucky Charm of Banbi (M) the Litwick*
*<Flash Fire>* Immune to and powered up by Fire-type moves.
*@Dusk Stone* Damage boosted by 2% at 33% health and below.
*██████* 54% Health
*████* 38% Energy
*Speed:* 20
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Starting to get pretty tired.
*Commands used:* Sludge Bomb ~ Sludge Bomb ~ wait and rotate to Kadabra's Lucky Charm of Banbi

 *Tassorosso King of Boo Foo Woo (M) the Goomy*
*<Gooey>* Lowers a foe’s Speed by one stage on contact.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
35% Health (capped), 54% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Normal.

 *Little Thief (M) the Surskit*
*Status:* Knocked out!



Spoiler: Rolls:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal to or lower than the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything equal to or lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

Action One
Tassorosso uses Sludge Bomb.
~ Sludge Bomb has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Sludge Bomb’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Tassorosso failed to crit with a roll of 70.
~ Sludge Bomb has a 30% chance of poisoning its target. This effect fails with a roll of 89.

Rosmarinus uses Dazzling Gleam.
~ Dazzling Gleam has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Dazzling Gleam’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Rosmarinus failed to crit with a roll of 82.

A trick room is in effect (2 more actions).

Action Two
Tassorosso uses Sludge Bomb.
~ Sludge Bomb has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Sludge Bomb’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Tassorosso failed to crit with a roll of 87.
~ Sludge Bomb has a 30% chance of poisoning its target. This effect fails with a roll of 67.

Rosmarinus uses Dazzling Gleam.
~ Dazzling Gleam has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Dazzling Gleam’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Rosmarinus failed to crit with a roll of 94.

A trick room is in effect (1 more action).

Action Three
Rosmarinus uses Dazzling Gleam.
~ Dazzling Gleam has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Dazzling Gleam’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Rosmarinus failed to crit with a roll of 91.

Tassorosso rotates to Banbi.

The trick room fades.





Spoiler: Calculations:



For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Last Round

 75% health, 73% energy
 75% health, 73% energy

_ 60% health, 80% energy
 54% health, 40% energy_

Action One
Tassorosso uses Sludge Bomb.
~ *Base damage 9%* + not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Fairy is weak to Poison = 13.5 rounded down = *Rosmarinus takes 13% damage.*
~ *Base energy 6%* = *Tassorosso expends 6% energy.*

Rosmarinus uses Dazzling Gleam.
~ *Base damage 8%* + 2 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Dragon is weak to Fairy = *Tassorosso takes 15% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4* - 1 for STAB = *Rosmarinus expends 3% energy.*

 62% health, 70% energy
 60% health, 67% energy

_ 60% health, 80% energy
 54% health, 40% energy_

Action Two
Tassorosso uses Sludge Bomb.
~ *Base damage 9%* + not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Fairy is weak to Poison = 13.5 rounded down = *Rosmarinus takes 13% damage.*
~ *Base energy 6%* = *Tassorosso expends 6% energy.*

Rosmarinus uses Dazzling Gleam.
~ *Base damage 8%* + 2 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Dragon is weak to Fairy = *Tassorosso takes 15% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4* - 1 for STAB = *Rosmarinus expends 3% energy.*

 49% health, 67% energy
 45% health, 61% energy

_ 60% health, 80% energy
 54% health, 40% energy_

Action Three
Rosmarinus uses Dazzling Gleam.
~ *Base damage 8%* + 2 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Dragon is weak to Fairy = *Tassorosso takes 15% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4* - 1 for STAB = *Rosmarinus expends 3% energy.*

Tassorosso rotates out. *He expends 2% energy.*
Banbi rotates in. *He expends 2% energy.*

*The inactive Pokemon lose 5% health and energy.*

 49% health, 64% energy
 54% health, 38% energy

_ 55% health, 75% energy
 25% health (capped at 35%), 54% energy_



*Arena*
Toys are scattered everywhere in N’s room. A lot of the toys have fallen into a chasm that has now knit itself back up, leaving an angry-looking gash through the cloud-patterned carpeted floor, but there are still plenty of toys elsewhere in the room. Even the basketball managed to get dislodged and roll away before the fissure swallowed its comrades up. Flurries of ice have melted into sad puddles of water that are pooling together with the slick goop left by Tassorosso’s underbelly and the sludge left by his attacks. Ew… the carpet’s getting all nasty.

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order for this pairing: Rosmarinus (40) > Banbi (20)
*2.* Speed order for everyone: Sonya (60) > Rosmarinus (40) = Tassorosso (40) > Banbi (20)
*3.* The random number generator hates you guys. It didn’t roll anything better than 67 (low is good, high is bad).
*4.* Tassorosso hit the damage cap when hit by that last Dazzling Gleam. He was unable to take the 5% damage for being inactive at the end of the round, because arena damage doesn’t bypass damage caps.
*5.* Not included in the text because it hurt my brain trying to figure out where to put it, what with Trick Room: Tassorosso glaring up at Eifie with an insistent look that says, “I’m a boy and I want you to respect my life choices.” (No but really, this whole time I honestly thought "_King_ of Boo Foo Woo" juxtaposed with the female gender was supposed to be some kind of stylistic choice.)
*Next round,* Eifie commands first, followed by Keldeo.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 17, 2015)

wow fuck off Tassorosso

edit: Also, I just actually watched the cuil video, and eventually I switched over to reread the last reffing and my eyes glazed over as the guy droned, and then suddenly it was over and he still hadn't given me a hamburger in the sixth level of abstraction. I am upset.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 18, 2015)

Okay, Bambi! I still can't decide if I want to call you Bambi or Banbi, so I will call you Bambi to balance out everyone else calling you Banbi. I want you to start off with an *Imprison*. I mean, nobody shares in this room, right? Keep your Shadow Balls to yourself, yeah? Now, Rosmarinus will likely try to stop you, so if she's readying a Snatch or she's Taunted you, or she's rotated out, just use *Shadow Ball* instead. If you're asleep, use *Sleep Talk*. If you're using Imprison, please make absolutely sure to wait until she's done moving before you attack; if you've both got to lose the entire action waiting, go for it.

Next, if you used Imprison, *Protect* if your opponent tries to Encore you. Also Protect if you used Shadow Ball last action and this action she tries to Torment you. *Sleep Talk* if you're asleep or if you can't hit her or can't use your move, since I guess that uses the least energy. Otherwise idk man, just *Shadow Ball* away.

Finally, I wonder if a burn getting Synchronized onto you would activate your Flash Fire...? Let's try it, if you can, with a *Will-O-Wisp*. As with Imprison, make absolutely sure to outwait her. If you can't use Will-O-Wisp, or she's rotated out, just *Shadow Ball* if you can I guess. If you can't do your thing or hit your opponent, *Chill*.

god I hate commanding first

*Imprison / Shadow Ball / Sleep Talk ~ Protect / Sleep Talk / Shadow Ball ~ Will-O-Wisp / Shadow Ball / Chill*


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 19, 2015)

Okay, let's start by trying a Hypnosis. After that, Dream Eater for energy if he's asleep and has no substitute, Dream Eater for health if he's asleep and has a substitute, and Hypnosis again if he's awake.

*Hypnosis ~ Dream Eater (energy) / Dream Eater (health) / Hypnosis x2*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 19, 2015)

crap


----------



## JackPK (Aug 22, 2015)

*[size=+2]Keldeo vs Eifie: Round Eight[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



*Format:* 3v3 rotation
*Style:* hypercute
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned Moves:* NONE, YO
*Arena Description:*

N's Room!

There's cute music playing and there are cute toys lying around and all that cute stuff. HIGHLIGHTS INCLUDE: a basketball net, a train set, a box of miscellaneous toys, and this weird slidey thing. See video.

*Additional Rules:* In the rotation format, three Pokemon are on each side at once, but only one is battling (the other two are playing with each other). Up to once per round, at the beginning of any action, a trainer can choose to rotate their active Pokemon for one inactive one, costing both 2% energy, but any Pokemon that's unable to move under its own power can't rotate, either in or out. All inactive Pokemon lose 5% health and energy at the end of each round, in addition to misc. other damage, because they play _really_ rough.

Keldeo will be using Lover Man, Olé! Olé! the Swinub, Sonya (Nevermynd) the Pichu, and Rosmarinus Marie of Silvervine the "Ralts" (she'll devolve for the fight). Eifie will be using Little Thief the Surskit, Kadabra's Lucky Charm of Banbi the Litwick, and Tassorosso the King of Boo Foo Woo.

*On Statuses*: Confusion can be inflicted at most once on each Pokémon (excluding self-inflicted confusion from moves like Thrash) and the confused Pokémon will hit itself in confusion on its next action, then be cured of the condition. Infatuation can be inflicted as most once on each Pokémon and will last for a maximum of three actions. Sleep can be inflicted at most once on each Pokémon (barring self-inflicted sleep from Rest) and lasts for two actions maximum.

Also, Trick Room doesn't affect command order.



*Team Keldeo (XOO)*

*Rosmarinus Marie of Silvervine (F) the Ralts*
*<Synchronize>* Copies poison, burns and paralysis onto the foe.
*@Rocky Helmet* Attacking foes take 2% damage on contact.
*█████* 49% Health
*███████* 64% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* _All that dazzling is great for self-esteem._
*Commands:* Hypnosis ~ Dream Eater (energy) / Dream Eater (health) / Hypnosis x2

 *Sonya Nevermynd (F) the Pichu*
*<Static>* 30% chance of paralyzing a foe on contact.
*@Soothe Bell* Gives the holder an extra happiness point.
55% Health, 75% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* Taunted (1 more action).

 *Lover Man, ¡Olé! ¡Olé! (M) the Swinub*
*Status:* Knocked out!

*Team Eifie (XOO)*

*Kadabra’s Lucky Charm of Banbi (M) the Litwick*
*<Flash Fire>* Immune to and powered up by Fire-type moves.
*@Dusk Stone* Damage boosted by 2% at 33% health and below.
*██████* 54% Health
*████* 38% Energy
*Speed:* 20
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Starting to get pretty tired.
*Commands:* Imprison / Shadow Ball / Sleep Talk ~ Protect / Sleep Talk / Shadow Ball ~ Will-O-Wisp / Shadow Ball / Chill

 *Tassorosso King of Boo Foo Woo (M) the Goomy*
*<Gooey>* Lowers a foe’s Speed by one stage on contact.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
35% Health, 54% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Normal.

 *Little Thief (M) the Surskit*
*Status:* Knocked out!

Banbi has all sorts of crafty plans for how he can fight the Ralts before him. He could lock away all of his moves, so his foe could never use them against him — that would be nice. He could give her a nice, painful burn — a lovely thought. He could dispense with craftiness altogether and just smash her in the face with a ball of ghostly energy — how wonderful! But as he thinks through his plans and tries to decide on one, he finds himself caught up in Rosmarinus’ eyes — they’re actually really fascinating, aren’t they? Are they fading away, or are his own eyelids drooping closed…? No, he must be alright, because now he can see them again, clear as day, disembodied and flying in circles around him as he floats gently on a pink cloud high in the sky, with a lovely green landscape and a castle below him.

_Silly eyes!_ Banbi thinks. _Come back here — you’ll fall and hurt yourselves on those castle spires!_ But Banbi knows how to help. Casting the same spell he had used on Lover Man so long ago, he waggles his little hand and, with a flare of his flame, a bubble of psychic energy appears to hold the left eye in place. _That’s good. Nice and safe,_ he thinks.

His cloud shakes violently. Something’s wrong! Banbi holds tight to the center, and when the shaking stops, he leans over the edge to look around. _Huh, that’s weird…_ he thinks, unable to find a possible cause. Everything’s exactly as it was before — he’s floating on his pink cloud, high in the sky above a vast black nothingness. Just the same as before. Definitely.

Meanwhile, although the left eye is held nice and safely in place, the right eye is still fluttering violently in every direction. _Stop right there or you’ll hurt yourself,_ Banbi commands mentally as he begins his spell again. _If you tire yourself out, you’ll fall right into the void!_ A second psychic bubble appears and floats into place, holding Rosmarinus’ hypnotic eyes firmly in place. Good thing, too — Banbi’s starting to get really tired, and the less effort he has to put into paying attention to the eyes, the better.

The eyes remain hanging in their bubbles, but they narrow angrily and turn a frightful red. Another violent quake strikes Banbi’s cloud, and he’s horrified to see toothy bite marks disappearing from the sky, leaving a black void behind them. As the last chunk of sky vanishes, Banbi hears a loud belch echo around him, and suddenly his cloud disappears and he’s falling — falling — falling...

*Team Keldeo (XOO)*

*Rosmarinus Marie of Silvervine (F) the Ralts*
*<Synchronize>* Copies poison, burns and paralysis onto the foe.
*@Rocky Helmet* Attacking foes take 2% damage on contact.
*█████* 49% Health
*███████* 69% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Immobilized by Telekinesis (1 more action).
*Condition:* Fully sated, in terms of both stomach and victory.
*Commands used:* Hypnosis ~ Dream Eater (energy) ~ Dream Eater (energy)

 *Sonya Nevermynd (F) the Pichu*
*<Static>* 30% chance of paralyzing a foe on contact.
*@Soothe Bell* Gives the holder an extra happiness point.
50% Health, 70% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* Normal.

 *Lover Man, ¡Olé! ¡Olé! (M) the Swinub*
*Status:* Knocked out!

*Team Eifie (XXO)*

*Kadabra’s Lucky Charm of Banbi (M) the Litwick*
*<Flash Fire>* Immune to and powered up by Fire-type moves.
*@Dusk Stone* Damage boosted by 2% at 33% health and below.
*██████* 54% Health
0% Energy
*Speed:* 20
*Status:* Knocked out!
*Condition:* Knocked out!
*Commands used:* Sleep Talk (Telekinesis) ~ Sleep Talk (Telekinesis)

 *Tassorosso King of Boo Foo Woo (M) the Goomy*
*<Gooey>* Lowers a foe’s Speed by one stage on contact.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
30% Health, 49% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Normal.

 *Little Thief (M) the Surskit*
*Status:* Knocked out!



Spoiler: Rolls:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal to or lower than the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything equal to or lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

Action One
Rosmarinus uses Hypnosis.
~ Hypnosis has 60% accuracy. It hits with a roll of 17.

Banbi has a 100% chance of staying asleep on the first action. (2 actions left before he automatically awakens.)
Banbi uses Sleep Talk.
~ Banbi’s pool of available moves: (01 Flame Charge) (02 Telekinesis) (03 Inferno) (04 Substitute 10%) (05 Trick Room) (06 Taunt) (07 Shadow Ball).
~ Banbi rolls a 2, calling Telekinesis.
~ Telekinesis cannot miss.

Rosmarinus is immobilized by Telekinesis (3 more actions).

Action Two
Rosmarinus uses Dream Eater (energy).
~ Dream Eater has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Dream Eater’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Rosmarinus failed to crit with a roll of 89.
~ The damage lowers Banbi’s chance of staying asleep by 10%.

Banbi has an 85% chance of staying asleep this action. (1 action left before he automatically awakens.) He fails with a roll of 28.
Banbi uses Sleep Talk.
~ Banbi rolls a 2 again, calling Telekinesis.
~ Rosmarinus is already floating, so Telekinesis fails.

Rosmarinus is immobilized by Telekinesis (2 more actions).

Action Three
Rosmarinus uses Dream Eater (energy).
~ Dream Eater has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Dream Eater’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Rosmarinus landed a crit with a roll of 2.

Rosmarinus is immobilized by Telekinesis (1 more action).





Spoiler: Calculations:



For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Last Round

 49% health, 64% energy
 54% health, 38% energy

_ 55% health, 75% energy
 35% health, 54% energy_

Action One
Rosmarinus uses Hypnosis.
~ Hypnosis does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 2%* - 1 for STAB = *Rosmarinus expends 1% energy.*

Banbi uses Sleep Talk and calls Telekinesis.
~ Telekinesis does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 4%* + 1 for being called by another move = *Banbi expends 5% energy.*

 49% health, 63% energy
 54% health, 33% energy

_ 55% health, 75% energy
 35% health, 54% energy_

Action Two
Rosmarinus uses Dream Eater (energy).
~ *Base power 10%* + 2.5 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type matchup = 12.5 rounded down = *Banbi loses 12% energy.*
~ *Base energy 5%* - 1 for STAB = 4 mitigated by 6% recovery = *Rosmarinus recovers 2% energy.*

Banbi uses Sleep Talk and calls Telekinesis.
~ Telekinesis does not deal damage.
~ *Base energy 4%* + 1 for being called by another move = *Banbi expends 5% energy.*

 49% health, 65% energy
 54% health, 16% energy

_ 55% health, 75% energy
 35% health, 54% energy_

Action Three
Rosmarinus uses Dream Eater (energy).
~ *Base power 10%* + 2.5 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type matchup = 12.5 + 5 for a critical hit = 17.5 rounded down = *Banbi loses 17% energy.*
~ *Base energy 5%* - 1 for STAB = 4 mitigated by 8% recovery = *Rosmarinus recovers 4% energy.*

*The inactive Pokemon lose 5% health and energy.*

 49% health, 69% energy
 54% health, 0% energy

_ 50% health, 70% energy
 30% health, 49% energy_



*Arena*
Toys are scattered everywhere in N’s room. A lot of the toys have fallen into a chasm that has now knit itself back up, leaving an angry-looking gash through the cloud-patterned carpeted floor, but there are still plenty of toys elsewhere in the room. Even the basketball managed to get dislodged and roll away before the fissure swallowed its comrades up. Sad puddles of water are pooling together with the slick goop left by Tassorosso’s underbelly and the sludge left by his attacks. Ew… the carpet’s all nasty. Who’s going to clean this up? Certainly not me.

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order for this pairing: Rosmarinus (40) stands alone.
*2.* Speed order for everyone: Sonya (60) > Rosmarinus (40) = Tassorosso (40) > Banbi (20).
*3.* Weirdly enough, I rolled a 2 three times — twice on a scale from 1-7 for which move Banbi would call with Sleep Talk, and then again for Rosmarinus’ critical hit on her second Dream Eater. (And yes, I double- and triple-checked that I was rolling on a scale of 1-100 for that last one. I couldn’t believe it either.)
*4.* Incidentally, that critical hit was _just_ strong enough to KO Banbi before he could wake up and use Will-O-Wisp.
*5.* Per the arena rules, after spending two actions asleep, Banbi _would have_ automatically woken up and then been unable to be put to sleep again… if he wasn’t KO’d.
*6.* Since Banbi is no longer able to battle, Sonya is no longer Taunted by him.
*Next round,* since Tassorosso is the only one left on Eifie’s side, we don’t have to wait for her to send out. So Keldeo commands first, followed by Eifie.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 22, 2015)

A quick note - though they did in the calcs, neither Sonya nor Tassorosso took the 5% arena damage in the end-of-round statuses.

River: I don't actually want you to KO him, tempting as a Gardevoir might be, so start with Dazzling Gleam, or Misty Terrain if he protects. After that, Dazzling Gleam if you haven't already, rotate to Sonya if you've used Dazzling Gleam once, and Light Screen if you haven't used Dazzling Gleam and he's protecting.

Sonya: Once you rotate in, use Natural Gift if he's hittable and Curse if not.

*River: Dazzling Gleam / Misty Terrain ~ Dazzling Gleam / rotate / Light Screen x2*

*Sonya: ＴＯＹＳ x2 ~ Natural Gift / Curse / ＴＯＹＳ*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 22, 2015)

Who has need for ＢＡＴＴＬＥ ? Surely not you, Tassorosso, the King of Boo Foo Woo! There is no time for ＢＡＴＴＬＥ when there is ＤＥＳＴＲＵＣＴＩＯＮ to be had!

First, my lord, I would like you to summon up a beauteous *Draco Meteor* from the skies above. I would like it to smash through the roof of N's castle and land perfectly in the gash left from that Fissure before. Free the toys! _Free them_! I request a shower of toys everywhere, my lord!

Then, o mighty one, we must fill this room with sludge. Make your mark on the toys with a *Sludge Wave*, sludge everywhere! Not one inch of this room shall go uncovered! Sludge on the train tracks, sludge on the basketball net, sludge on your dead friends! Sludge until you can sludge no more, my lord!

Finally, I would like you to send an *Infestation* of tiny critters into the toys, to nibble them away from the inside out. You may choose one toy that you like and cling to it with your gooey self, such that the infestation will not touch it. But the rest of the toys have to go. Team Plasma shall not have this castle, my lord!

Go forth and destroy, King of Boo Foo Woo, and goospeed.

*Draco Meteor (ＤＥＳＴＲＯＹ) ~ Sludge Wave (ＤＥＳＴＲＯＹ) ~ Infestation (ＤＥＳＴＲＯＹ)*


----------



## JackPK (Aug 23, 2015)

*[size=+2]Keldeo vs Eifie: Round Nine[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



*Format:* 3v3 rotation
*Style:* hypercute
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned Moves:* NONE, YO
*Arena Description:*

N's Room!

There's cute music playing and there are cute toys lying around and all that cute stuff. HIGHLIGHTS INCLUDE: a basketball net, a train set, a box of miscellaneous toys, and this weird slidey thing. See video.

*Additional Rules:* In the rotation format, three Pokemon are on each side at once, but only one is battling (the other two are playing with each other). Up to once per round, at the beginning of any action, a trainer can choose to rotate their active Pokemon for one inactive one, costing both 2% energy, but any Pokemon that's unable to move under its own power can't rotate, either in or out. All inactive Pokemon lose 5% health and energy at the end of each round, in addition to misc. other damage, because they play _really_ rough.

Keldeo will be using Lover Man, Olé! Olé! the Swinub, Sonya (Nevermynd) the Pichu, and Rosmarinus Marie of Silvervine the "Ralts" (she'll devolve for the fight). Eifie will be using Little Thief the Surskit, Kadabra's Lucky Charm of Banbi the Litwick, and Tassorosso the King of Boo Foo Woo.

*On Statuses*: Confusion can be inflicted at most once on each Pokémon (excluding self-inflicted confusion from moves like Thrash) and the confused Pokémon will hit itself in confusion on its next action, then be cured of the condition. Infatuation can be inflicted as most once on each Pokémon and will last for a maximum of three actions. Sleep can be inflicted at most once on each Pokémon (barring self-inflicted sleep from Rest) and lasts for two actions maximum.

Also, Trick Room doesn't affect command order.



*Team Keldeo (XOO)*

*Rosmarinus Marie of Silvervine (F) the Ralts*
*<Synchronize>* Copies poison, burns and paralysis onto the foe.
*@Rocky Helmet* Attacking foes take 2% damage on contact.
*█████* 49% Health
*███████* 69% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Immobilized by Telekinesis (1 more action).
*Condition:* Fully sated, in terms of both stomach and victory.
*Commands:* {River: Dazzling Gleam / Misty Terrain ~ Dazzling Gleam / rotate / Light Screen x2} / {Sonya: ＴＯＹＳ x2 ~ Natural Gift / Curse / ＴＯＹＳ}

 *Sonya Nevermynd (F) the Pichu*
*<Static>* 30% chance of paralyzing a foe on contact.
*@Soothe Bell* Gives the holder an extra happiness point.
50% Health, 70% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* Normal.

 *Lover Man, ¡Olé! ¡Olé! (M) the Swinub*
*Status:* Knocked out!

*Team Eifie (XOO)*





*Tassorosso King of Boo Foo Woo (F M) the Goomy*
*<Gooey>* Lowers a foe’s Speed by one stage on contact.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*████* 30% Health
*█████* 49% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* _Onnnne is the loneliest number… ♪_
*Commands:* Draco Meteor (ＤＥＳＴＲＯＹ) ~ Sludge Wave (ＤＥＳＴＲＯＹ) ~ Infestation (ＤＥＳＴＲＯＹ)

 *Little Thief (M) the Surskit*
*Status:* Knocked out!

 *Kadabra’s Lucky Charm of Banbi (M) the Litwick*
*Status:* Knocked out!

Thrilled with her success in draining Banbi’s energy, Rosmarinus feels even more fabulous than she already did. When feeling this wonderful, there’s only one thing to do — strike a pose! So as Tassorosso slithers away from the half-pipe and to the center of the room, the Ralts begins to dance. Channeling the Kirlia that she already is in another version of reality, Rosmarinus twirls on her toes and lands fluidly in a graceful pose. She winks playfully at the Goomy, the twinkle in her eye growing brighter to encompass the entire arena, its fairy energy eating away at her foe’s goopy skin.

Tassorosso just can’t stand for that! He must properly ＤＥＳＴＲＯＹ something, even if it’s only the arena instead of his foe. Puffing up the sludge that vaguely forms something like a chest, he lets out a mighty roar to the heavens — though it suddenly turns into a belch. Oops. Well, in any case, it’s effective, as the ceiling suddenly comes crashing down under a barrage of meteors wreathed in green flames. Rosmarinus gracefully pirouettes away from each meteor in turn, and Tassorosso just slides backward out of the path of destruction, but the arena is not so lucky. The green fire burns away the carpet and drapery, and the meteors themselves tear the fissure wide open again, exposing far more toys than were trapped there before. Was there already a pocket of toys there before? Did the toys asexually reproduce? No one knows, and no one has time to dwell on the question, since it’s far more important to keep ＢＡＴＴＬＩＮＧ.

With the arena now exposed to the elements and more destruction sure to be in store, the Trainers and referee step back into the hallway as a meager attempt at protection. Sonya tries to toddle after them, but Keldeo gently turns her back toward the battlefield, encouraging her to take a turn. Rosmarinus trades places with Sonya, the Pichu glaring daggers at her now that _she_ gets to stand in the hallway and _Sonya_ is the one facing down meteors. Meteors that, Sonya grumbles, can’t even hit Fairy-types — but are perfectly good at squashing Pichu into pancakes. Rosmarinus shrugs from outside the door.

Unfazed by the muttering, Tassorosso takes a big gulp of air and begins emitting a long, high-pitched squeak from his nostrils and, more importantly, gushing geysers of sludge from his pores. Far more sludge fills the arena than should be possible to store inside a Goomy, and it just continues to pour out, leaving a greasy film on everything it touches as the puddle grows into a full-blown inch-deep layer of grime. (The Trainers close the door and take turns peering through a quarter-sized hole in the old wood to see how things are continuing.) Sonya precariously climbs a pile of blocks, thinking she’s safe, but as soon as the squeaking and gushing stops, Tassorosso begins sliding back and forth, churning the sludge like a small child in a bathtub, making stronger and stronger waves until the final one strikes the Pichu at full force and knocks her to the ground, opening a nasty cut on her knee and filling it with toxic sludge. Pain flows through her as the toxins enter her bloodstream.

Sonya’s done playing around, and she wipes the oily muck off her face. (The sticky stuff won’t come all the way off so easily, but at least now she can see.) Fed up with the destruction and ready to go home and take a bath, she focuses her essential Sonya-ness into a ball of white-hot energy. Shooting it carelessly since she knows it will find its path, she watches it carom off the wall, bounce into the basketball hoop, dribble itself across the floor and explode with glistening shimmers in Tassorosso’s face.

Vexingly enough, Sonya realizes this is still not quite enough to stop the destruction as another high-pitched sound makes its way out of the slug — but where the earlier one was a squeak, this is more of a buzz. Sure enough, a swarm of bugs come from all around; some who had previously been summoned return from their hiding places in the castle, but far more fly in through the open ceiling. Sonya bats away a few as they nip at her skin, but most of them settle on the surface of the coagulating muck, doing their best to nibble away at the toys floating on the surface. A few of the more aquatically-inclined ones dive down into the fissure, jostling for the right to the shiniest toy train piece, before it suddenly gets knocked out of the hole it was stoppering, which lets loose a high-pressure gush of more toys. That explains why the fissure had so many toys, the Trainers conclude, though it raises even more questions about why there is a ＴＯＹ ＦＯＵＮＴＡＩＮ in the depths of N’s Castle. As toys gush up out of the goop like a geyser, Sonya just sighs, then winces as the toxins flow through her, and hopes Keldeo has a good plan to finish this quickly. For his part, Tassorosso happily and emphatically jumps atop a basketball as it rolls across the floor, but he loses his balance and adorably falls on his face.

*Team Keldeo (XOO)*

*Sonya Nevermynd (F) the Pichu*
*<Static>* 30% chance of paralyzing a foe on contact.
*@Soothe Bell* Gives the holder an extra happiness point.
*█████* 40% Health
*███████* 63% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* Poisoned (1% damage/action); trapped in an infestation (4 more actions).
*Condition:* _I’m so done. SO DONE._
*Commands:* Dazzling Gleam ~ rotate to Sonya ~ Natural Gift

 *Rosmarinus Marie of Silvervine (F) the Ralts*
*<Synchronize>* Copies poison, burns and paralysis onto the foe.
*@Rocky Helmet* Attacking foes take 2% damage on contact.
44% Health, 59% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Normal.

 *Lover Man, ¡Olé! ¡Olé! (M) the Swinub*
*Status:* Knocked out!

*Team Eifie (XOO)*





*Tassorosso King of Boo Foo Woo (F M) the Goomy*
*<Gooey>* Lowers a foe’s Speed by one stage on contact.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*█* 6% Health
*████* 36% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* -2 Sp. Attack.
*Condition:* Savoring his playful destruction.
*Commands used:* Draco Meteor ~ Sludge Wave ~ Infestation

 *Little Thief (M) the Surskit*
*Status:* Knocked out!

 *Kadabra’s Lucky Charm of Banbi (M) the Litwick*
*Status:* Knocked out!



Spoiler: Rolls:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal to or lower than the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything equal to or lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

Action One
Rosmarinus uses Dazzling Gleam.
~ Dazzling Gleam has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Dazzling Gleam’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Rosmarinus failed to crit with a roll of 65.

Tassorosso uses Draco Meteor.
~ Draco Meteor has 90% accuracy. It hits with a roll of 75.
~ Draco Meteor’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Tassorosso failed to crit with a roll of 64.
~ Tassorosso’s Sp. Atk. is reduced by 2 stages.

Action Two
Rosmarinus rotates out, Sonya rotates in.

Tassorosso uses Sludge Wave.
~ Sludge Wave has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Sludge Wave’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Tassorosso failed to crit with a roll of 11.
~ Sludge Wave has a 10% chance of poisoning its target. This effect succeeds with a roll of 4.
~ Sonya is poisoned (1% damage per action).

Action Three
Sonya uses Natural Gift.
~ Natural Gift cannot miss.
~ Natural Gift’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Sonya failed to crit with a roll of 78.


Tassorosso uses Infestation.
~ Infestation has 100% accuracy, so it hits without needing a roll.
~ Infestation’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Tassorosso landed a crit with a roll of 2.

Sonya is trapped in an infestation (4 more actions).





Spoiler: Calculations:



For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Last Round

 49% health, 69% energy
 30% health, 49% energy

_ 50% health, 70% energy_

Action One
Rosmarinus uses Dazzling Gleam.
~ *Base damage 8%* + 2 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Dragon is weak to Fairy = *Tassorosso takes 15% damage.*
~ *Base energy 4* - 1 for STAB = *Rosmarinus expends 3% energy.*

Tassorosso uses Draco Meteor.
~ *Base damage 13%* + 3.25 for STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 0 since Fairy is immune to Dragon = *Rosmarinus takes no damage* but the scenery gets really beat up!
~ *Base energy 8%* - 1 for STAB = *Tassorosso expends 7% energy.*

 49% health, 66% energy
 15% health, 42% energy

_ 50% health, 70% energy_

Action Two
Rosmarinus rotates out. *She expends 2% energy.*
Sonya rotates in. *She expends 2% energy.*

Tassorosso uses Sludge Wave.
~ *Base damage 9.5* + not STAB - 2 for Tassorosso’s lowered Sp. Atk. + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type matchup = 7.5 rounded down = *Sonya takes 7% damage.*
~ *Base energy 5%* = *Tassorosso expends 5% energy.*

*Sonya takes 1% damage from her poison.*

 42% health, 68% energy
 15% health, 37% energy

_ 49% health, 64% energy_

Action Three
Sonya uses Natural Gift.
~ *Base damage 9%* + not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type matchup = *Tassorosso takes 9% damage.*
~ *Base energy 5%* = *Sonya expends 5% energy.*

Tassorosso uses Infestation.
~ *Base damage 2%* + not STAB - 2 for Tassorosso’s lowered Sp. Atk. + 0 EXP bonus × 1 for the standard type matchup + 1 for a critical hit = *Sonya takes 1% damage.*
~ *Base energy 1%* = *Tassorosso expends 1% energy.*

*Sonya takes 1% damage from her poison.*

*The inactive Pokemon lose 5% health and energy.*

 40% health, 63% energy
 6% health, 36% energy

_ 44% health, 59% energy_



*Arena*
Toys are scattered everywhere in N’s room, and that’s not even the half of how chaotic it is in here. The carpets and drapes are half-burned away, meteors of all sizes pepper the battlefield, still smoking slightly, and an inch-deep layer of toxic sludge covers the floor. A massive fissure in the center of the room has been opened twice now, revealing a high-pressure fountain of toys squirting toy trains, building blocks and the occasional basketball through the sludge and into the air above. A basketball tilts mockingly as it floats past Tassorosso.

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order for this pairing: Sonya (60) > Tassorosso (40).
*2.* Speed order for everyone: Sonya (60) > Rosmarinus (40) = Tassorosso (40).
*3.* Tassorosso finally proved he is the King of Boo Foo Woo by poisoning Sonya with Sludge Wave (now that it basically doesn’t matter any more), and doubled the royal proof by critically hitting with Infestation (which, without the crit, would have dealt 0 damage rounded up to 1 because of his lowered Sp. Atk. … yeah).
*4.* Because I felt sorry for Tassorosso, his attacks were able to hit his foe in addition to causing the destruction Eifie actually requested. Draco Meteor still can’t damage a Fairy-type foe, but Sonya was hit successfully by the other two moves.
*5.* Since signature moves don’t exist yet in new!ASB and the move hasn’t been updated to function based on anything else, Natural Gift was a 90-power Normal-type move that cannot miss, just as it would be for any Pokemon without a signature move (which is all of them). P.S. Zhorken, if you’re reading this, I can’t wait for you to finally implement signature things, whenever it happens.
*6.* Goomy’s only priority moves are Bide, Endure and Protect, so… good luck Eifie?
*7.* I’m really excited for the conclusion of this battle but also I have extra duties at work for the next few days since too many of our staff are on vacation at the same time, so… I’m gonna do my best to wrap it up fast, but don’t be surprised if a single action takes like four or five days to ref.
*Next round,* Eifie commands first, followed by Keldeo.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 23, 2015)

God, look at that mess. You know, Tassorosso, I bet that really turns a Pichu on. Especially with your high royal standing and all. If you get a chance, why not end this playdate with a new friend?

*Attract ~ Attract ~ Attract*


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 23, 2015)

Well I was going to go for a few Zap Cannons, but it looks like we'll have to end this quickly. :(

*Disarming Voice ~ Disarming Voice ~ Disarming Voice*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 23, 2015)

come on bby, don't be like that

(at least use seismic toss to throw him through the basketball hoop, extra credit for a three-pointer!)


----------



## JackPK (Aug 24, 2015)

*[size=+2]Keldeo vs Eifie: Round Ten[/size]*



Spoiler: Arena



*Format:* 3v3 rotation
*Style:* hypercute
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned Moves:* NONE, YO
*Arena Description:*

N's Room!

There's cute music playing and there are cute toys lying around and all that cute stuff. HIGHLIGHTS INCLUDE: a basketball net, a train set, a box of miscellaneous toys, and this weird slidey thing. See video.

*Additional Rules:* In the rotation format, three Pokemon are on each side at once, but only one is battling (the other two are playing with each other). Up to once per round, at the beginning of any action, a trainer can choose to rotate their active Pokemon for one inactive one, costing both 2% energy, but any Pokemon that's unable to move under its own power can't rotate, either in or out. All inactive Pokemon lose 5% health and energy at the end of each round, in addition to misc. other damage, because they play _really_ rough.

Keldeo will be using Lover Man, Olé! Olé! the Swinub, Sonya (Nevermynd) the Pichu, and Rosmarinus Marie of Silvervine the "Ralts" (she'll devolve for the fight). Eifie will be using Little Thief the Surskit, Kadabra's Lucky Charm of Banbi the Litwick, and Tassorosso the King of Boo Foo Woo.

*On Statuses*: Confusion can be inflicted at most once on each Pokémon (excluding self-inflicted confusion from moves like Thrash) and the confused Pokémon will hit itself in confusion on its next action, then be cured of the condition. Infatuation can be inflicted as most once on each Pokémon and will last for a maximum of three actions. Sleep can be inflicted at most once on each Pokémon (barring self-inflicted sleep from Rest) and lasts for two actions maximum.

Also, Trick Room doesn't affect command order.



*Team Keldeo (XOO)*

*Sonya Nevermynd (F) the Pichu*
*<Static>* 30% chance of paralyzing a foe on contact.
*@Soothe Bell* Gives the holder an extra happiness point.
*█████* 40% Health
*███████* 63% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* Poisoned (1% damage/action); trapped in an infestation (4 more actions).
*Condition:* _I’m so done. SO DONE._
*Commands:* Disarming Voice ~ Disarming Voice ~ Disarming Voice

 *Rosmarinus Marie of Silvervine (F) the Ralts*
*<Synchronize>* Copies poison, burns and paralysis onto the foe.
*@Rocky Helmet* Attacking foes take 2% damage on contact.
44% Health, 59% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Normal.

 *Lover Man, ¡Olé! ¡Olé! (M) the Swinub*
*Status:* Knocked out!

*Team Eifie (XOO)*





*Tassorosso King of Boo Foo Woo (F M) the Goomy*
*<Gooey>* Lowers a foe’s Speed by one stage on contact.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
*█* 6% Health
*████* 36% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* -2 Sp. Attack.
*Condition:* Savoring his playful destruction.
*Commands:* Attract ~ Attract ~ Attract

 *Little Thief (M) the Surskit*
*Status:* Knocked out!

 *Kadabra’s Lucky Charm of Banbi (M) the Litwick*
*Status:* Knocked out!

Tassorosso grins mischievously. Having proven himself the glorious master of destruction and King of Boo Foo Woo, it’s clearly time for him to find a mate and bear an heir. And who better than someone who has witnessed his destruction firsthand, to see how powerful he is? He sucks in a deep breath in preparation for his seduction… but his hopes deflate when he sees Sonya sitting on the ground, cradling her scraped knee and crying pitifully. How could he have done such a thing? Tassorosso feels the sting of remorse flood his body. There is no way to go on. Boo Foo Woo will just have to wait for a more worthy king to come along. Emitting a squeaky funeral march as he slides along the floor, he ascends the half-pipe and launches himself off the back end, desperate for the darkness that awaits him at the end of the fall.

*Team Keldeo (XOO)*

*Sonya Nevermynd (F) the Pichu*
*<Static>* 30% chance of paralyzing a foe on contact.
*@Soothe Bell* Gives the holder an extra happiness point.
*█████* 40% Health
*███████* 61% Energy
*Speed:* 60
*Status:* Poisoned (1% damage/action); trapped in an infestation (3 more actions).
*Condition:* Finally victorious. Time to hit the showers.
*Commands used:* Disarming Voice

 *Rosmarinus Marie of Silvervine (F) the Ralts*
*<Synchronize>* Copies poison, burns and paralysis onto the foe.
*@Rocky Helmet* Attacking foes take 2% damage on contact.
44% Health, 59% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Normal.

 *Lover Man, ¡Olé! ¡Olé! (M) the Swinub*
*Status:* Knocked out!

*Team Eifie (XOO)*





*Tassorosso King of Boo Foo Woo (F M) the Goomy*
*<Gooey>* Lowers a foe’s Speed by one stage on contact.
*@Lucky Egg* Gives the holder an extra experience point.
0% Health
*████* 36% Energy
*Speed:* 40
*Status:* Knocked out!
*Condition:* Knocked out!
*Commands used:* (nothing)

 *Little Thief (M) the Surskit*
*Status:* Knocked out!

 *Kadabra’s Lucky Charm of Banbi (M) the Litwick*
*Status:* Knocked out!



Spoiler: Rolls:



Unless otherwise stated, all rolls are on a scale from 001-100 where the roll must be equal to or lower than the accuracy in order to hit, the effect chance in order to have an effect, or the critical hit chance to crit.

On confusion/paralysis/attraction etc. rolls, anything equal to or lower than the failure chance is a failure; anything higher lets the Pokemon use its command.

Action One
Sonya uses Disarming Voice.
~ Disarming Voice cannot miss.
~ Natural Gift’s critical hit domain is 1 (5%). Sonya failed to crit with a roll of 18.





Spoiler: Calculations:



For all calculations, please completely ignore all the rules you learned in school about order of operations. Everything in this section just goes left to right.

Last Round

 40% health, 63% energy
 6% health, 36% energy

_ 44% health, 59% energy_

Action One
Sonya uses Disarming Voice.
~ *Base damage 4%* + not STAB + no stats have been boosted + 0 EXP bonus × 1.5 since Dragon is weak to Fairy = *Tassorosso takes 6% damage.*
~ *Base energy 2%* = *Sonya expends 2% energy.*

 40% health, 61% energy
 0% health, 36% energy

_ 44% health, 59% energy_



*Arena*
Toys are scattered everywhere in N’s room, and that’s not even the half of how chaotic it is in here. The carpets and drapes are half-burned away, meteors of all sizes pepper the battlefield, still smoking slightly, and an inch-deep layer of toxic sludge covers the floor. A massive fissure in the center of the room has been opened twice now, revealing a high-pressure fountain of toys squirting toy trains, building blocks and the occasional basketball through the sludge and into the air above.

*Notes:*
*1.* Speed order for this pairing: Sonya (60) stands alone.
*2.* Speed order for everyone: Sonya (60) > Rosmarinus (40) = Tassorosso (40).
*3.* And with that, *Keldeo* is victorious! Prizes will be handled by the database, and unless I am mistaken they are as follows:

Keldeo gets $24, Eifie gets $12, and I get $15.
Eifie’s Little Thief gets 2 EXP/2 happypoints: one for sendout, and one for KO’ing Lover Man.
Eifie’s Banbi gets 1 EXP/1 happypoint for sendout.
Eifie’s Tassorosso gets 2 EXP/1 happypoint: one for sendout, and one for Lucky Egg.
Keldeo’s Lover Man gets 3 EXP/2 happypoints: one for sendout, one for Lucky Egg, and one for being the last one to damage Little Thief before arena damage KO’ed him. He’s the only one who can evolve after this battle!
Keldeo’s Rosmarinus gets 2 EXP/2 happypoints: one for sendout, and one for KO’ing Banbi.
Keldeo’s Sonya gets 2 EXP/3 happypoints: one for sendout, one for Soothe Bell, and one for KO’ing Tassorosso.

That was a great, fun battle, guys! Thanks for making it such a blast.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 24, 2015)

Thank you, Keldeo, for beating up my friends!

And thank you, JackPK, for the absolutely amazing reffing! You were like, the best possible ref for this match, I swear. I really enjoyed reading each and every word.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 24, 2015)

Thank you for an amazing game, Eifie! And I'm seconding that, Jack; your reffings were great! c:


----------

